# Your 25 favorite pieces of Classical Music (all categories)



## DavidMahler

To compliment the 25 Composers thread, I'm going to try to assemble an "everything" list.

List your *25* favorite pieces of music *in order*

These pieces can range from a minute waltz to a 4 hour opera and beyond.

Please include the composer and work title.
*
Your top choice should be #1

I will be awarding #1 selections 25 points while I will be awarding #2 selections 24 points, # 3 selections 23 points and so on. *


*Have fun!
*
*A few important things:*

*For large works that often are grouped together such as The Ring Cycle please separate the operas in your ranking*.

*For works which are inclusive of multiple works or miniatures such as The Brandenburg Concertos OR Debussy's Preludes, you have the option of including the entire work "Debussy: Preludes Book 1" or including the specific work "La fille aux cheveux de lin" / "Brandenburg Concerto No. 3" but when final votes are tallied, I will be joining all the works under the same umbrella - therefore if you vote for a specific Brandenburg Concerto, in the end, the list will reflect just the overall title of The Brandenburg Concertos.*

*You can edit your list until December 25th when I will begin compiling the list in Excel.*

*I will display the list on New Years Day*


*Note to anyone who wished to participate: I will not be compiling the list do to the overwhelming negativity surrounding lists in this forum.*


----------



## Polednice

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. I can't take it any more.


----------



## DavidMahler

Polednice said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. I can't take it any more.


can't take what?


----------



## Aramis

DavidMahler said:


> can't take what?


Overwhelming amount of creativity emanating from such threads, I presume.


----------



## DavidMahler

I don't have to do this list I thought it would be enjoyed by the community though


----------



## tdc

This is the kind of thing that could change by the hour for me...a lot of these 'favorite' works are tied with other 'favorite' works. In some cases I just picked the works that I felt have a better chance of placing high up on the list. (Though I'd say the top three are pretty much set in stone. )


1. Bach - St. Matthew Passion
2. Bach - Mass in B minor
3. Bach - The Well Tempered Clavier
4. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
5. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
6. Wagner - Tristan and Isolde
7. Ravel - Piano Trio
8. Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
9. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
10. Schubert - SQ No. 14 'Death and the Maiden'
11. Chopin - 24 Preludes
12. Debussy - La Mer
13. Ravel - Pavane Pour Une Infante Defunte
14. Debussy - Preludes
15. Ravel - String Quartet
16. Ravel - Piano Concerto in G
17. Beethoven - Piano Trio no. 7 'Archduke'
18. Mozart - The Marriage of Figaro
19. Mozart - Symphony No. 38
20. Bach - Cantata No. 82 'Ich Habe Genug'
21. Bach - Christmas Oratorio
22. Bach - Double Violin Concerto 
23. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 29
24. Mahler - Symphony No. 3
25. Monteverdi - Vespers


----------



## Klavierspieler

Hmmm.....

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9
2. Bach - WTC
3. Schumann - Piano Concerto
4. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
5. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6
6. Schumann - Symphony No. 2
7. Chopin - Op. 28 Preludes

Ummmmmmm........

8. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 31
9. Schumann - Manfred Overture
10. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7

More to come...


----------



## science

I will think about it. This is only brainstorming: 

- Mozart: Requiem
- Brahms: German Requiem
- Allegri: Miserere
- Beethoven: Symphony #5
- Brahms: Symphony #1
- Mozart: Symphony #40
- Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto #2
- Schubert: String Quintet
- Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
- Dvorak: Symphony #9
- Rebel: Les Elemens 
- Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
- Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 
- Brahms: Symphony #4
- Brahms: Piano Trio #1
- Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
- Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 
- Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
- Rachmaninov: Piano Trio Elegiac #2 
- Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
- Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
- Bach: Cantata 82 Ich habe genug 
- Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
- Schubert: Piano Sonata #21
- Chopin Piano Sonata #2 Funeral March

- Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
- Brahms: Piano Concerto #1
- Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
- Brahms: Piano Quintet
- Brahms: Cello Sonata #1
- Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
- Schubert: Winterreise 
- Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
- Rodrigo: Concierto Aranjuez
- Liszt Piano Sonata in B minor
- Bach: Mass in B minor
- Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
- Palestrina: Missa papae marcelli
- Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1
- Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 
- Beethoven: Symphony #6
- Crumb: Black Angels
- Bach: Goldberg Variations
- Bach: Concerto 1060 
- Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
- Albeniz: Iberia
- Albeniz: Suite Espanola
- Elgar: Cello Concerto
- Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
- Schutz: The Christmas Story
- Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
- Haydn: String Quartet op. 76.3 Emperor
- Mozart: String Quartet #19 Dissonance
- Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
- Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition


----------



## Polednice

DavidMahler said:


> I don't have to do this list I thought it would be enjoyed by the community though


There is already a very extensive piece-by-piece listing project going on here at TC. Just FYI.

I'm not involved in that either.


----------



## DavidMahler

Polednice said:


> There is already a very extensive piece-by-piece listing project going on here at TC. Just FYI.
> 
> I'm not involved in that either.


Really?

I had no idea!


----------



## Polednice

DavidMahler said:


> Really?
> 
> I had no idea!


I think they've got over a hundred pieces listed already. Not sure. Perhaps they'll start again so you can be involved.


----------



## DavidMahler

Are they calculating it similarly to how I'm doing it?


----------



## Aramis

DavidMahler said:


> Are they calculating it similarly to how I'm doing it?


I don't know but the idea is just as pointless for sure.


----------



## Polednice

DavidMahler said:


> Are they calculating it similarly to how I'm doing it?


I have absolutely no idea and am much too frightened of opening the thread for fear of losing a million brain cells. 

I will, however, be so unbelievably generous as to give you this link so that you can see for yourself: click me.


----------



## DavidMahler

Aramis said:


> I don't know but the idea is just as pointless for sure.


whats pointless about the idea? Its a list to see what are the most beloved works here. In my mind it's fun....opposite of pointless


----------



## Polednice

Would people ever ask their friends in real life to put their favourite works of art in a list of preference? I certainly never have with mine, and don't understand the difference here...


----------



## violadude

I think some people are saying it is pointless because it doesn't really say much about anything. Ya people can list what works they are digging at the moment in some kind of fuzzy order but like tdc says, people's "list" with these sort of things change very frequently. Also, it doesn't say anything about the piece at all. Let's say Beethoven's HammerKlavier sonata makes number 1 on someones list...ok....but why? 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

People are just getting tired of lists. I know I could never make one and stick with it. It's more interesting to have a thread premise that lets you discuss something.


----------



## DavidMahler

Polednice said:


> Would people ever ask their friends in real life to put their favourite works of art in a list of preference? I certainly never have with mine, and don't understand the difference here...


of course i would (and i have, and I've been asked the same), why not? the list is the discussion itself.


----------



## Andy Loochazee

DavidMahler said:


> of course i would (and i have, and I've been asked the same), why not? the list is the discussion itself.


Tedious. I don't know why you bother.


----------



## Polednice

DavidMahler said:


> of course i would (and i have, and I've been asked the same), why not? the list is the discussion itself.


But look at all these list threads. I think, originally, they were for the sake of creating discussion. But they don't any more. People just go 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 BANG, I'm done. No discussion whatsoever. I can never find that interesting to read.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Threads like this make 4'33" seem exciting.


----------



## DavidMahler

OK I withdraw the offer to compile anything. Very well


----------



## Aramis

DavidMahler said:


> OK I withdraw the offer to compile anything. Very well


Don't get mad, just try to start threads which are more like "Mahler 8th and catharsis of beholding infinite love in context of the spiritual void in McDoland's" than "HEY GUYS WHAT COOL WORKS YOU LIKE???" in the future.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

1.Mazurka in D Major op.33 no.2- Chopin
2.Magnificat in D major- Bach
3.Magic Flute- Mozart
4.Symphony no. 3- Brahms
5.Symphony no. 6- Beethoven
6.Hungarian Dance in G minor no. 5- Brahms
7.Mein!- Schubert
8.Symphony no. 9- Dvorak
9.Piano Concerto no. 2 allegro- Brahms
10.Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring- Bach
11.The Abduction from the Seraglio- Mozart
12.Liebestraume no. 3- Lizst
13.Toccata and Fugue in D minor- Bach
14.Xerxes- Handel
15.Sonata no. 21- Beethoven
16.Scheherazade- Rimsky-Korsakov
17.Grande Valse Brilliante- Chopin
18.Sheep May Safely Graze- Bach
19.Nocturne in E flat major- Chopin
20.Polonaise in A major op. 40 no. 1- Chopin
21.1812 Overture- Tchaikovsky
22.Piano Sonata No. 11 in A major- Mozart
23.Lullaby-Gershwin
24.Dolly Suite- Faure
25.Fireworks Music- Handel


----------



## DavidMahler

Aramis said:


> Don't get mad, just try to start threads which are more like "Mahler 8th and catharsis of beholding infinite love in context of the spiritual void in McDoland's" than "HEY GUYS WHAT COOL WORKS YOU LIKE???" in the future.


Anyone whom complained could have easily thrown together a top 25 list and come new years day would have gotten to see a fairly accurate representation of this forum's favorite pieces. Instead it was just complaint after complaint so I have no intention of putting any time and effort into it. Those kinda threads where people type a thousand words about cadences and all the theory they learned in school....Zzzzzzzzzz. I can do that too. That stuff is boring.

Seeing a representation of the preferred works around here would have been interesting to me.


----------



## Polednice

DavidMahler said:


> Anyone whom complained could have easily thrown together a top 25 list and come new years day would have gotten to see a fairly accurate representation of this forum's favorite pieces. Instead it was just complaint after complaint so I have no intention of putting any time and effort into it. Those kinda threads where people type a thousand words about cadences and all the theory they learned in school....Zzzzzzzzzz. I can do that too. That stuff is boring.
> 
> Seeing a representation of the preferred works around here would have been interesting to me.


But even an end result of a top 25 list... I mean, so what? Why would I care? I'm much more interesting in _why_, not what. And I don't think there are all that many (any?) music theory threads on here.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

I knew a guy who bragged about being into music theory. He liked Madonna and smelled like cheese.


----------



## DavidMahler

Polednice said:


> But even an end result of a top 25 list... I mean, so what? Why would I care? I'm much more interesting in _why_, not what. And I don't think there are all that many (any?) music theory threads on here.


If someone makes a list of their favorites, it can say a lot. I can tell a lot about someone just by them listing WHAT they like. I don't typically ask WHY. To ask why is to start unloading all the subjective stuff that makes no difference to me.

For instance, being that you're number one dude is Brahms, I already know certain things about what you appreciate in Brahms' music, such as the cohesiveness of composition, you like the extensive color in music, a lot of movement and shapes without straying from the form. You like long expansive melody without over dramatization or sentimentality. You like Brahms' autumnal nature.

I don't like to ask why, I just like to ask what..... the music usually tells me why


----------



## Polednice

DavidMahler said:


> If someone makes a list of their favorites, it can say a lot. I can tell a lot about someone just by them listing WHAT they like. I don't typically ask WHY. To ask why is to start unloading all the subjective stuff that makes no difference to me.
> 
> For instance, being that you're number one dude is Brahms, I already know certain things about what you appreciate in Brahms' music, such as the cohesiveness of composition, you like the extensive color in music, a lot of movement and shapes without straying from the form. You like long expansive melody without over dramatization or sentimentality. You like Brahms' autumnal nature.
> 
> I don't like to ask why, I just like to ask what..... the music usually tells me why


But all you're doing is asking what (also subjective, I'd point out) and then extrapolating assumed whys. You imagine you're learning about people, but you're just second guessing.

As in violadude's thread, a person can like Brahms, and they can like Tchaikovsky. Another person might like Brahms, but not like Tchaikovsky. As such, the two Brahms-likers might actually like Brahms for vastly different reasons, so you can't draw any conclusions from someone saying: "I like Brahms."

A list is just a list.


----------



## DavidMahler

Polednice said:


> But all you're doing is asking what (also subjective, I'd point out) and then extrapolating assumed whys. You imagine you're learning about people, but you're just second guessing.
> 
> As in violadude's thread, a person can like Brahms, and they can like Tchaikovsky. Another person might like Brahms, but not like Tchaikovsky. As such, the two Brahms-likers might actually like Brahms for vastly different reasons, so you can't draw any conclusions from someone saying: "I like Brahms."
> 
> A list is just a list.


I just don't know why anyone would care that I like Brahms but don't dig Mendelssohn that much. It's much more interesting to see a collected statistic of hundreds of people.


----------



## science

DavidMahler, as in real life, don't let bullies bother you. Do what you want to do.


----------



## Polednice

DavidMahler said:


> I just don't know why anyone would care that I like Brahms but don't dig Mendelssohn that much. It's much more interesting to see a collected statistic of hundreds of people.


Good luck getting hundreds of people to play then.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

science said:


> DavidMahler, as in real life, don't let bullies bother you. Do what you want to do.


The thread got overly derailed for such an innocuous topic, but let's not sling around the term "bully" at any given chance.


----------



## science

regressivetransphobe said:


> The thread got overly derailed for such an innocuous topic, but let's not sling around the term "bully" at any given chance.


When I was a newbie here, this kind of thing happened to me all the time.

Man, I remember the crap that was dumped on me when I started the classical music project. I left the site for awhile. People are let's say, "unkind," even inhibited by the terms of service.

I learned, though. Any time I want to start a thread I now do a search to make sure that in the entire history of this site my idea has never been discussed, and that usually takes at least 5 minutes of my time. So I don't start many threads anymore, and for the most part I no longer get piled on the way that has happened to DavidMahler here.


----------



## Polednice

I wasn't trying to be mean, sorry, there have just been so many inane threads and I like to voice my opinion.

I know, though, I should learn to keep out of places I know I won't like.


----------



## DavidMahler

If every single regular member took 10 minutes of their life and compiled a list of their favorite pieces (doesn't sound tormenting to me)....then there would be a really awesome conversational piece that would make for a killer thread.....


----------



## Klavierspieler

It would be nice not to bite the newbies if we can help it.

The point everyone is trying to make is that we've been getting a lot (a _lot_) of list threads lately and we're getting a bit annoyed at them. So perhaps you might leave off with them.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

*1. Beethoven- 9th Symphony*
*2. Wagner Tristan und Isolde*
*3. Richard Strauss- Four Last Songs
4. Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro
5. Mozart- Don Giovanni
6. J.S. Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
7. Verdi- La Traviata
8. Handel- Messiah
9. J.S. Bach- Cantata 140
10. Schubert- Winterreise
11. Mahler- Symphony no. 2
12. J.S. Bach- St. Mathew Passion*
13. Puccini- La Boheme
14. Mahler- Song of the Earth
15. Faure- Requiem
16. Handel- Il Delirio Amoroso
17. Richard Strauss- Salome
18. Mozart- Clarinet Quintet
19. J.S. Bach- Cello Suites
20. Berlioz- Les nuits d'été
21. Chausson- Poème de l'amour et de la mer
22. Ravel- Piano Concerto in G
23. Monteverdi- Madrigals Book VIII
24. Carlo Gesualdo-Tenebrae Responsoria
25. Lieberson- Neruda Songs

OK... I'll play. Of course if I were asked again tomorrow the list might be quite different... although I'm quite certain that the first 12 would be on almost any list of my top 25 works of music. With so much music to love, it is nearly impossible to seriously come up with such a limited list of musical works... Any other day I would have needed to have had Haydn's Creation, Brahms' clarinet works, Stravinsky's Rite, Mozart's Magic Flute and Requiem, some of Beethoven's piano sonatas and Symphony no. 3, some of Debussy's songs and works for solo piano, Tchaikovsky's 6th, Bruckner's 7th, Wagner's Parsifal and Gotterdammerung, etc... etc...


----------



## Olias

Beethoven Symphony 7
Beethoven Symphony 9
Beethoven Symphony 5
Beethoven Symphony 3
Mozart Marriage of Figaro
Mendelsson Violin Concerto
Dvorak Symphony 9
Dvorak Cello Concerto
Mozart Clarinet Concerto
Shostakovich Symphony 5
Beethoven Violin Concerto
Dvorak Symphony 8
Dvorak Symphony 7
Rossini Barber of Seville
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
Copland Appalachian Spring
Bach Brandenburg Concerto #2
Holst Planets
Dvorak American Quartet
Beethoven Piano Concerto 4
Brahms Symphony 4
Rachmaniov Piano Concerto 2
Haydn Symphony 100
Dvorak Violin Concerto
Stravinsky Rite of Spring
Franck Symphony


----------



## tdc

StlukesguildOhio said:


> *1. Beethoven- 9th Symphony*
> *2. Wagner Tristan und Isolde*
> *3. Richard Strauss- Four Last Songs
> 4. Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro
> 5. Mozart- Don Giovanni
> 6. J.S. Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
> 7. Verdi- La Traviata
> 8. Handel- Messiah
> 9. J.S. Bach- Cantata 140
> 10. Schubert- Winterreise
> 11. Mahler- Symphony no. 2
> 12. J.S. Bach- St. Mathew Passion*
> 13. Puccini- La Boheme
> 14. Mahler- Song of the Earth
> 15. Faure- Requiem
> 16. Handel- Il Delirio Amoroso
> 17. Richard Strauss- Salome
> 18. Mozart- Clarinet Quintet
> 19. J.S. Bach- Cello Suites
> 20. Berlioz- Les nuits d'été
> 21. Chausson- Poème de l'amour et de la mer
> 22. Ravel- Piano Concerto in G
> 23. Monteverdi- Madrigals Book VIII
> 24. Carlo Gesualdo-Tenebrae Responsoria
> 25. Lieberson- Neruda Songs
> 
> OK... I'll play. Of course if I were asked again tomorrow the list might be quite different... although I'm quite certain that the first 12 would be on almost any list of my top 25 works of music. With so much music to love, it is nearly impossible to seriously come up with such a limited list of musical works... Any other day I would have needed to have had Haydn's Creation, Brahms' clarinet works, Stravinsky's Rite, Mozart's Magic Flute and Requiem, some of Beethoven's piano sonatas and Symphony no. 3, some of Debussy's songs and works for solo piano, Tchaikovsky's 6th, Bruckner's 7th, Wagner's Parsifal and Gotterdammerung, etc... etc...


I think this is actually a great list, but I never would've predicted your list to look this way. I am very surprised at your number 1, and I am surprised a Bach work is not in your top 5, and your first Bach work on the list is NOT a vocal work...interesting, but as you mentioned I agree these lists are very sketchy and approximate. The truth is there are works by composers like Rachmaninoff, Mendelssohn and Rodrigo among others I like as much as many of the pieces I included, unfortunately its just not possible to represent all of these great works on a list of 25.


----------



## Ravellian

I am also getting rather tired of these lists, mostly because they tend to promote music we all know already, with a big emphasis on all the big names, rather than helping us branch out into new unfamiliar musical ground.

That said, I'll post 25 pieces I really like anyway.. in alphabetical order by composer..

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15 in A minor
Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E minor
Chopin - Preludes
Copland - Piano Variations
Faure - Nocturnes 1-6
Janacek - On an Overgrown Path
de Machaut - Il m'est avis qu'il n'est dons de Nature, ballade
Mahler - Symphony No. 5
Messiaen - Quartet for the End of Time
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major
Ravel - Piano Concerto in G major
Ravel - Gaspard de la Nuit
de Rore - Da le belle de contrade d'oriente, madrigal
Schubert - Die schone Mullerin
Schumann - Carnaval
Schumann - Dichterliebe
Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 2
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10 in E minor
Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6
Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker
Verdi - Rigoletto
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
Wagner - Tannhauser


----------



## science

Klavierspieler said:


> It would be nice not to bite the newbies if we can help it.
> 
> The point everyone is trying to make is that we've been getting a lot (a _lot_) of list threads lately and we're getting a bit annoyed at them. So perhaps you might leave off with them.


Someone a few weeks ago was annoyed at the "Current Listening" thread. People were annoyed by the politics and religion threads in the "off topic" board.

I'm annoyed by the intolerance.

So we're all thoroughly annoyed. We'll have to live with it though.

Either lobby the mods to disallow the threads, or live with them, or find some other classical music board where the people are as enlightened as you are.

Or of course continue to browbeat people who start threads you don't like.


----------



## science

Ravellian said:


> they tend to promote music we all know already


speak for yourself


----------



## violadude

@DavidMahler, hey sorry you posted this thread at kind of a bad time, when everyone is starting to get sick of these kinds of things. It isn't your fault or anything, just bad timing. I'll post a list a little bit later. I want to have something interesting in my post so I'll have a little explanation of why I like the piece with each decision. It won't be an accurate list of my "top" pieces because frankly, that is a little impossible for me because there are so many pieces I love and would put right next to each other in terms of quality. But I will post 25 pieces that I've been liking lately.


----------



## jalex

violadude said:


> @DavidMahler, hey sorry you posted this thread at kind of a bad time, when everyone is starting to get sick of these kinds of things. It isn't your fault or anything, just bad timing. I'll post a list a little bit later.


What he said.


----------



## Vesteralen

1	Elgar – Enigma Variations – (a world of emotions all in one piece)
2	Mozart – Symphony 39 – (the perfect classical music statement)
3	Brahms – Alto Rhapsody – (alienation and solace never better expressed)
4	Brahms – Piano Concerto 1 – (youthful rage and longing in musical form)
5	Nielsen – Symphony 5 – (confusion and struggle ending in hope)
6	Brahms – Symphony 4 – (Sophocles – my favorite author – in music)
7	Vaughan Williams – Norfolk Rhapsody 1 (unbuttoned VW – what’s better?)
8	Schumann – Genoveva Overture – (bright romanticism’s best)
9	Schumann – Manfred Overture – (romantic tragedy par excellence)
10	Vaughan Williams – Symphony 2 – (the best musical painting ever)
11	Barber – Symphony 1 – (passion concisely expressed)
12	Schumann – Symphony 2 – (the greatest romantic scherzo & slow movement)
13	Elgar – Pomp & Circumstance Marches – (much more than the title says)
14	Brahms – Symphony 3 – (history is alive)
15	Haydn – Symphony 102 – (every good thing about Haydn in one work)
16	Bach – Violin Concerto 1 – (no fussiness, just flat-out music)
17	Vivaldi – “Winter” from 4 Seasons – (just a favorite, that’s all)
18	Nielsen – Symphony 3 – (Nielsen at his most melodically inventive)
19	Mozart – Symphony 40 – (you need a dark Mozart piece on the list)
20	Beethoven – Coriolan Overture – (the classical version of Manfred)
21	Schubert – Symphony 5 – (genial, feel-good music w/o a dull moment)
22	Debussy – Nocturnes for Orchestra – (2nd greatest musical painting)
23	Mendelssohn – Symphony 3 – (rich with ideas from start to finish)
24	Dvorak – Symphony 8 – (need a Dvorak – this is the best because of the end)
25	Brahms – Piano Concerto 2 – (something from nothing – a Brahms specialty)

My second and third twenty-five would be almost interchangeable with this list. There's just so much. And, I keep finding more all the time. But, this list represents some of my oldest, and still most vivid, musical impressions.


----------



## jalex

In all honesty, and at the risk of being flamed:

1) Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with Grosse Fuge as finale*
2) Beethoven: String Quartet #14
3) Beethoven: Symphony #9
4) Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
5) Beethoven: 32 Variations on a Waltz by Anton Diabelli 
6) Beethoven: String Quartet #16
7) Beethoven: String Quartet #12
8) Beethoven: String Quartet #15 
9) Beethoven: Symphony #3
10) Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29
11) Bach: St Matthew Passion
12) Schubert: Winterreise
13) Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
14) Bach: Goldberg Variations
15) Schubert: String Quintet
16) Bach: Mass in B Minor
17) Mozart: Requiem Mass
18) Beethoven: Symphony #5
19) Bach: Violin Partita #2 in D minor
20) Mahler: Symphony #9
21) Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
22) Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31
23) Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
24) Bach: Prelude and Fugue in Eb ('St Anne') / Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 / Haydn: String Quartet Op 76 No 4

(I genuinely cannot choose between those last three so could the total of 2+1=3 points for places 24 and 25 be shared so each piece gets one point?)

*If we are considering the Grosse Fuge separately then amend my list as follows:
1) Grosse Fuge
2) SQ 14
3) SQ 13,
bump everything else down one and lose the Haydn.


----------



## Vesteralen

jalex said:


> In all honesty, and at the risk of being flamed:


So, you like Beethoven. What's wrong with that?


----------



## jalex

Vesteralen said:


> So, you like Beethoven. What's wrong with that?


I'm looking at the list and thinking I like Beethoven to a possibly unhealthy degree


----------



## Klavierspieler

jalex said:


> I'm looking at the list and thinking I like Beethoven to a possibly unhealthy degree


Impossible!


----------



## Oskaar

I really meen...People that dont find this as a good idea, dont want to participate, feel sick, and so on.
JUST SHUT UP

Good initiatives should always be welcomed. A lot of threads are coming up, and they should be welcomed....or ignored.


----------



## Oskaar

I find it sertainly as a good ide, I have not experience to join though, but I will sertainly follow and reed.


----------



## DavidMahler

1.	Mahler – Symphony 9
2.	Brahms – Piano Concerto 2
3.	Mahler – Symphony 3
4.	Brahms – Symphony 4
5.	Schubert – Piano Concerto No. 21
6.	Sibelius – Symphony 5
7.	Debussy – Preludes for Piano Book 1
8.	Ravel – Daphnis et Chloe
9.	Liszt – Piano Sonata in B Minor
10.	Mahler – Das Lied von der Erde
11.	Bruckner – Symphony No. 9
12.	Chopin – Ballade No. 4
13.	Mahler – Symphny No. 5
14. Elgar - Cello Concerto
15.	Mahler – Symphony 2
16.	Bartok – Violin Concerto No. 2
17.	Wagner – Tristan und Isolde
18.	Brahms – Symphony No. 1
19.	Mahler – Symphony No. 7
20.	Debussy – Images for Piano
21.	Rachmaninov – Piano Concerto No. 2
22.	Ravel – Piano Concerto in G
23.	Rameau – Suite in A Major
24.	Sibelius – Violin Concerto
25.	Schubert – Impromptus D.899

for now


----------



## Oskaar

I am quite new to classical music, much unexplored. Some of the greats I have even not touched. But so far I post the works that I have given 6 out of 6 in my personal listening diary


Bloch: Concerto grosso No.2, for string quartet and string orchestra

Messiaen : Turangalîla-symphonie, for piano, ondes martenot and orchestra, I/29

Messiaen : Quatuor pour la fin du temps

Eliasson: Horn Concerto

Adams: Chamber Symphony

Adams: Century Rolls

Schumann: Piano Quintet in Eb, Op.44

Schumann: Piano Trio No.2 in F, Op.80

Schumann: Piano Trio No.1 in D-, Op.63

Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in Ab, for horn (or cello) and piano, Op.70

Dvorák: B.56 op26 Piano Trio No.2 

Dvorák: B.53 op23 Piano Quartet

Shostakovich: Op. 107: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E-flat major

Shostakovich: Op. 102: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.2 in G-, Op.16

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.1 in Db, Op.10

Bartok: The Wooden Prince, Op.13, BB74, Sz.60 (suite from ballet)

Antheil:Violin Sonata No.4

Shostakovich: Op. 35: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C minor

Shostakovich: Op. 77: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor

Schumann: 3 String Quartets, Op.41 no 2 in f major

Messiaen : Des Canyons aux étoiles, for piano and orchestra, I/51

Stanford: Op *** Legend, WoO

Goldmark: Rustic Wedding Symphony, Op. 26

Franck: Psyché Suite

Dvorák: B.183 Sonatina in G-major Op.100 

Beethoven: Opus 73: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major ("Emperor")

Britten: Violin Concerto in D-, Op.15


----------



## Nix

1. Bach: Cello Suites (I could place a few of them in my top 25 separately, No. 6 would be my #1, but I'll leave room for more pieces). 
2. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
3. Beethoven: Symphony #5
4. Schubert: Cello Quintet
5. Janacek: String Quartet #2
6. Beethoven: String Quartet Op. 131
7. Debussy: String Quartet
8. Beethoven: Symphony #9
9. Bach: Mass in B minor
10. Mozart: Symphony #41
11. Beethoven: Symphony #6
12. Bach: WTK Book 1
13. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
14. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
15. Mahler: Symphony #9
16. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
17. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
18. Beethoven: Piano Sonata Op. 109
19. Mozart: Le Nozze de Figaro 
20. Sibelius: Symphony #3
21. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
22. Brahms: Symphony #4
23. Stravinsky: Petrushka 
24. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
25. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2

This is the list of someone whose listened to classical music intensively for 2 years now... in time it will change, not because I'm one of those 'it changes every day!' type of people, but because I still have so much to explore.

I actually don't get the aforementioned type- sure I can be in the _mood_ for something one day, but my favorite pieces are my favorite pieces.


----------



## Oskaar

*Note to anyone who wished to participate: I will not be compiling the list do to the overwhelming negativity surrounding lists in this forum.*[/QUOTE]

I understand you...


----------



## tdc

Nix said:


> I actually don't get the aforementioned type- sure I can be in the _mood_ for something one day, but my favorite pieces are my favorite pieces.


For me personally, I don't get how someone could be into a composer like say Bach or Mozart, and just have 1 favorite piece out of that composers entire oeuvre. Like yourself, there are a few pieces I have that are constant favorites, but there are any number of Bach or Mozart works I like roughly equally, and my preferences are constantly changing between these. Its the same with a guy like Mahler, his symphonies number 9 and 3 made my list, but in reality I think his 2nd, 4th and 6th are pretty much equal to these. Which one I will nominate in a project like this or say is my 'favorite' largely depends on my mood at the time, or sometimes what I think will get support from other voters, or sometimes I'll mention something mostly because I think it deserves more recognition than it currently gets, and perhaps I am tired of the more famous overplayed works...Do you not find that once you listen to the same pieces again and again and again, you eventually get a little bored with them, and then eventually find new pieces that are more stimulating?


----------



## Nix

tdc said:


> Do you not find that once you listen to the same pieces again and again and again, you eventually get a little bored with them, and then eventually find new pieces that are more stimulating?


Sure, but my favorite pieces tend to be ones that age well. And I have a feeling I do my listening a little more obsessively then most people... almost every time I turn on my iPod, I'm listening to something that I'm just getting familiar with now... I'm not the type to keep listening to the same stuff over and over- I purposely make sure not to wear out a piece past its worth.

My method is: listen to something enough times so that you understand it, and can crave it in the future- that is listen to it enough that you'll want to come back to it, but not so much that you don't want to hear it again.

Side note: I came up with this philosophy after listening to the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto so many times that I could no longer approach it. What was my favorite piece in high school, I haven't listened to for over a year.


----------



## tdc

^Aha, that makes sense Nix, I'd say that is a pretty good philosophy. :tiphat:


----------



## maxshrek

Certainly not definitive. This week i will listen to the Mass in B Minor for the first time.

1 - Art of Fugue. Bach
2 - Grosse Fugue. Beethoven.
3 - Tristan und Isolde - Wagner.
4 - Musical Offering - Bach
5 - Goldberg Variations - Bach
6 - Well Tempered Klavier Vol I - Bach
7 - Well Tempered Klavier Vol II - Bach
8 - St. Matthew Passion - Bach
9 - Elektra - Strauss
10 - Salomè - Strauss
11 - Capriccio - Strauss
12 - Die Walkure - Wagner
13 - String Quartet op. 95 - Beethoven
14 - Piano Sonata op. 109 - Beethoven
15 - Suite op. 25 - Schoenberg
16 - String Quartet op. 131 - Beethoven
17 - Symphony no. 9 - Mahler
18 - Falstaff - Verdi
19 - String Quartet op. 135 - Beethoven
20 - String Quartet op. 127 - Beethoven
21 - String Quartet op. 132 - Beethoven
22 - Metamorphosen - Strauss
23 - Parsifal - Wagner
24 - Piano Sonata op. 111 - Beethoven
25 - String Quartet op. 130 - Beethoven
26 - Symphony no. 3 - Beethoven
27 - The Book of the Hanging Gardens - Schoenberg
28 - Piano Sonata op. 110 - Beethoven
29 - Symphony no. 9 - Beethoven
30 - Missa Solemnis - Beethoven
31 - Symphony no. 8 - Mahler
32 - Nozze di Figaro - Mozart
33 - Don Giovanni - Mozart
34 - Cello Suite no. 2 - Bach
35 - Die Meistersingers von Nurnberg - Wagner
36 - Symphony k 550 - Mozart
37 - Symphony k 551 - Mozart
38 - Piano Sonata no. 1 - A. Berg
39 - Cosi fan tutte - Mozart
40 - Don Juan - Strauss
41 - String Quartet k 387 - Mozart
42 - Violin Partita no. 2 - Bach
43 - String Quartet op. 18 no. 2 - Beethoven
44 - String Quintet k 515 - Mozart
45 - 5 Piano Pieces op. 23 - A. Schoenberg
46 - String Quartet k 421 - Mozart
47 - String Quartet k 428 - Mozart
48 - Till Eulenspiegels - Strauss
49 - Piano Sonata op. 101 - Beethoven
50 - 6 Piano Pieces op. 19 - A. Schoenberg
51 - Diabelli Variations - Beethoven
52 - Piano Sonata op. 31 no. 2 - Beethoven
53 - Symphony no. 7 - Beethoven
54 - Symphony no. 8 - Beethoven
55 - Gotterdammerung - Wagner
56 - Rigoletto - Verdi
57 - Das Rheingold - Wagner
58 - Siegfried - Wagner
59 - Symphony no. 6 - Beethoven
60 - La Traviata - Verdi
61 - Clarinet Quintet k 581 - Mozart
62 - Piano Sonata op. 106 - Beethoven
63 - 3 Piano Pieces op. 11 - A. Schoenberg


----------



## violadude

violadude said:


> @DavidMahler, hey sorry you posted this thread at kind of a bad time, when everyone is starting to get sick of these kinds of things. It isn't your fault or anything, just bad timing. I'll post a list a little bit later. I want to have something interesting in my post so I'll have a little explanation of why I like the piece with each decision. It won't be an accurate list of my "top" pieces because frankly, that is a little impossible for me because there are so many pieces I love and would put right next to each other in terms of quality. But I will post 25 pieces that I've been liking lately.


As Ravellian pointed out, these usually end up being lists of works everyone knows about already, so I will try to include quite a few pieces that are not talked about often, or not part of the "mainstream" line of works. Some of them will be pieces I consider to be my top favorites, but most will just be pieces I have been liking a lot lately. I'm not going to rank them though as I find this to be quite an impossible task, just talk about them in the order that they come to mind. Since people have been complaining that these lists don't have any discussion to them, I will add explanations to my list as to why I like these pieces.

1. Grosse Fugue- This piece has a special place to me because it is the first pieces that I struggled to understandI love how the 3 major late quartets of Beethoven share common material and I feel like the Grosse Fugue is the grand culmination of this material. There are some places where it sounds sooo incredibly ahead of its time too, it always amazes me when I listen to it.

2. Violin Concerto 3 by Mozart- I know, this isn't one of his "major" works, but recently it has been my "go to" piece when I need cheering up, or just feel like listening to something happy. It is incredible how smoothly and easily Mozart's music flows and it is a quality in his music that took me a while to appreciate. Since I haven't always been a big Mozart fan, I only have the violin concertos or else something else by him might take this place instead.

3. String Quartet 4 "Dreamscapes" by Per Norgard- This piece is a really cool experiment in electro-acoustic composition. What Per Norgard does in this piece is it is actually written for 3 string quartets, 1 live, 2 recorded. One of the recorded string quartets are recorded with the mikes way up close, the other string quartet is recorded with the mike far away. That way, there are 3 different worlds of sound interacting with each other, and he really pulls it off in an awesome (and musical) way.

4. Das Lied Von Der Erde by Mahler- Being a huge Mahler fan, I had to include at least one piece of his on here. I love this piece because of its extreme profundity. It really speaks to my heart and the writing is so beautiful, and like most Mahler symphonies, listening to it from front to back really leaves a lasting impression on me every time.

5. Four studies by Szymanowski- I have no explanation for this one except that it is pretty. 

6. Stanza, Ring and Sacrifice by Takemitsu- These are three pieces, I know, but as I understand it they are supposed to act as a trilogy, even though they were written at different times. This is one of my favorite pieces of serial music. The pieces are very abstract sounding, but I love the sounds it makes.

7. Symphony No. 1 by Yoshimatsu- Yoshimatsu's music is very atmospheric and very beautiful! It can be quite simple, but the soundworlds he creates are just so lovely in an almost naive kind of way. Listening to parts of this symphony I feel like I am transported to a world that is innocent and childlike, which is something I quite need sometimes, living in the sometimes sorrowful and convoluted world we live in.

8. Symphony No. 3 by Honegger- All 5 of Honegger's symphonies are of top notch quality to me but this is my favorite one. It's an amazing journey from the intense and chaotic beginning to the cathartic and relieving ending.

9. Piano Sonata #18 Op. 31 no. 3 by Beethoven- One would be hard pressed to find music as funny, witty and clever as some of the passages found in this sonata. The beginning is one of Beethoven's most graceful and witty moments in my opinion. And it is such an underrated sonata too compared to the ones with nicknames!

10. WTC by Bach- I have not listened to a whole lot of Baroque music in my life so there are plenty more members on this forum more qualified to talk about this period than I am, but this is so far my favorite pieces in that era. What an amazing couple of essays on counterpoint! These two books combined have absolutely everything and the harmonies and melodic lines are sometimes so forward looking.

11. Elektra by Strauss- My favorite opera so far, although I haven't listened to that much opera so I guess it doesn't mean much. But this opera was so psychologically powerful. It explores the dark regions of revenge, deceit, matricide, and insanity. The motifs running throughout the opera are magnificent. There are some really really intense movements too, such as Elektra's first aria (Allein, de ganze allein), Elektra and Clytmnestra's dialogue at the end of the first act where they both confess their secrets to each other (Ich habe Keine Guten Nachte) and Orestes return and Elektra's realization of this (ORESTE!!). So awesome!

12. Piano Sonata by Liszt- One of my favorite piano compositions by anyone. I've said this on another thread before but I absolutely love the design of having an overarching sonata form and still retaining the 3 traditional movements of the piano sonata. Liszt pulls this off so well in my opinion, perfectly straddling the line between one big sonata form and 3 piano sonata movements. Schoenberg does something similar in his first numbered string quartet (in d minor) and I love that piece too!

13. String quartet #2 by Schoenberg- Speaking of Schoenberg! I love his 2nd string quartet. It is his transition piece over into pure atonality. The addition of the soprano to the last two movements adds so much to this piece! The fourth movement is so beautiful and poetic. The first words out of the soprano in this movement are "I feel the air from another world." It's so poetic and so appropriate to the piece. Of course, we have Stefan George to thank also for these poetic words, heightened by Schoenbergs beautifully strange sounding, otherworldly music in this quartet. It is such a great expressionist combo meal. The more I listen to Schoenberg the more he becomes one of my favorite composers.

14. String quartet #6 by Porter- I really really enjoy all 9 of Quincy Porter's string quartets and recommend them to anyone on the forum as they are rich in material, still in a modern style, not overly complex and completely accessible. The 6th is probably my favorite, with 3 not far behind. The first movement of this quartet is what wins me over. The thematic transformations are great! It has a rich amount of melodic material to work with and it all comes together really nicely. The slow movement is beautiful and the last movement is really fun! Very enjoyable work.

15. Die Wintereisse by Schubert- I consider this piece to be one of the most relatable pieces of classical music in the whole repertoire. As I'm assuming most if not all of us have felt the horrible pain of heartbreak before. It is all expressed so beautifully and vividly in this piece, some of the imagery is really great and really gets across the message. And most of the piece deals with depressing emotions, yes, but the emotional range somehow remains extremely varied on a micro level. As StLukes has mentioned before, the last song in this cycle is something incredible, especially after you have traveled through the entire journey of this piece.

16. Piano Sonata #6 by Scriabin- Most people either like Scriabin's 5th or 9th out of his late piano sonatas, but I am really diggin his 6th piano sonata lately. The themes are really unique, the buildup is incredible and like most of Scriabins piano sonatas, it is very evocative of a certain atmosphere. I think Scriabin's late piano music has a very impressionistic quality to it. It is like the image of Debussy expressed through the language of Schoenberg. Even though he was ahead of both of them. 

17. Symphonic Movement by Allan Pettersson- This is a really intense and dramatic work, like nearly everything Allan Pettesson wrote, but in this piece, the thematic material is a lot easier to follow than in most of his symphonies. Although I do love his symphonies and intend to come close with all of them. As of now, this is the only piece by him that I really "understand" and can follow from beginning to end.

18. Symphony #5 by Rubbra- I really like all of Rubbra's symphonies, but I think this one is my favorite right now. The counterpoint in the 2nd movement in incredible, the his slow movement writing is so beautiful! And the 4th movement is a blast, with a really good theme. I'm surprised not more people know and talk about his symphonies, I only know World Violist also really likes this composer. His music is really accessible and really high quality and I think lot's of people here on TC would enjoy his music a lot.

19. Exemplum in memoriam Kwanglu by Yun- As you can see by this list, I quite like Asian composers. Yun's orchestral scores are amazingly dramatic and intense, and most of them can be really hard to follow! I would say that Isang Yun is a Korean version of Allan Pettersson. Like Allan Petterson, I really love what I have heard of Yun's symphonies and intend to figure them out, but so far I am only able to follow this relatively short tone poem by him from beginning to end. I really love his music though, it is quite a unique blend of a western atonal language and orchestral writing, and Korean folk song writing. Very awesome.

20. Symphony of Psalms by Stravinsky- One of my favorite pieces by Stravinsky. I can't explain exactly why I like this piece so much. It just reeks of awesomeness and beauty.

21. String Quartet #5 by Shostakovich- This is one of the most underrated string quartet by Shosty in my opinion. Actually, most of the string quartets are overshadowed by the 8th  but this one is incredibly epic. There are so many themes that are put through the grinder and intensified to an awesome level. It's really incredible what Shostakovich can do with simple themes.

22. 8 Piano pieces op. 76 by Brahms- Not gonna lie, it took me quite a while to appreciate Brahms piano writing. But now it was hard for me to pick a favorite set of works by him. I picked this one merely because I love the a minor Intermezzo in this set, but I could have easily picked op. 118 because I love the e-flat minor and A major intermezzi in that one.

23. Symphony #8 by Schnittke- I haven't listened to his symphonies extensively so another one of them might become my favorite soon, but I listened to this one recently and the beautiful and prayerful slow movement of this symphony won me over.

24. Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano by Poulenc- Really really fun piece to listen to, full of surprises and amazing melodies 'nuff said.

25. Cello Concerto in C by Haydn- This is a really good Cello Concerto. I love the melodies in this one. Especially in the first movement and the expansion and development of those melodies is beautifully done by the solo cello.

Well there it is, some pieces I'm loving lately. Of course I could have made another list of 25 pieces I love equally, with all different composers even! Actually, I just might later


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

For me personally, I don't get how someone could be into a composer like say Bach or Mozart, and just have 1 favorite piece out of that composers entire oeuvre. Like yourself, there are a few pieces I have that are constant favorites, but *there are any number of* Bach or Mozart *works I like roughly equally, and my preferences are constantly changing between these.* Its the same with a guy like Mahler, his symphonies number 9 and 3 made my list, but in reality I think his 2nd, 4th and 6th are pretty much equal to these. Which one I will nominate in a project like this or say is my 'favorite' largely depends on my mood at the time, or sometimes what I think will get support from other voters, or sometimes I'll mention something mostly because I think it deserves more recognition than it currently gets...

If you look at the highlighted part of your comment you will have your answer. If you have been listening to classical music for a long time and have compiled a rather sizable collection of music you may just find that there are a hell of a lot of composers and works of music that you would count among your favorites. Bach is undoubtedly my favorite composer. I have some 200 discs of his music. But there are endless other works by other composers that I like just as much (or nearly as much) as any single work by Bach.


----------



## Klavierspieler

In no real particular order:

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9
2. Bach - WTC
3. Schumann - Piano Concerto
4. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
5. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6
6. Schumann - Symphony No. 2
7. Chopin - Op. 28 Preludes
8. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 31
9. Schumann - Manfred Overture
10. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
11. Beethoven - SQ 13 with Große Fuge
12. Beethoven - SQ 15
13. Bach - Goldberg Variations
14. Bach - Kunst der Fuge
15. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 30
16. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 32
17. Schumann - 'Cello Concerto
18. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 29
19. Chopin - Ballade No. 2
20. Schumann - Kreisleriana
21. Schumann - Piano Sonata No. 1
22. Schumann - Fantasie in C
23. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 26
24. Elgar - Enigma Variations
25. Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis


----------



## jalex

jalex said:


> x


Will continue editing here:

1) Beethoven: String Quartet #13 with Grosse Fuge as finale*
2) Beethoven: String Quartet #14
3) Beethoven: Symphony #9
4) Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
5) Beethoven: 32 Variations on a Waltz by Anton Diabelli 
6) Beethoven: String Quartet #15
7) Beethoven: String Quartet #12
8) Beethoven: String Quartet #16 
9) Beethoven: Symphony #3
10) Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29
11) Bach: St Matthew Passion
12) Schubert: Winterreise
13) Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
14) Bach: Goldberg Variations
15) Schubert: String Quintet
16) Bach: Mass in B Minor
17) Mozart: Requiem Mass
18) Beethoven: Symphony #5
19) Bach: Violin Partita #2 in D minor
20) Mahler: Symphony #9
21) Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
22) Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
23) Bach: Prelude and Fugue in Eb ('St Anne')
24) Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 / Haydn: String Quartet Op 76 No 4 / Schumann: Kinderszenen

(I genuinely cannot choose between those last three so could the total of 2+1=3 points for places 24 and 25 be shared so each piece gets one point?)

*If we are considering the Grosse Fuge separately then amend my list as follows:
1) Grosse Fuge
2) SQ 14
3) SQ 13,
bump everything else down one and lose the Haydn.


----------



## poconoron

1 Mozart: Don Giovanni
2 Mozart: The Marriage of Figaro
3 Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
4 Mozart: The Magic Flute
5 Mozart: Piano Concerto 25
6 Mozart: Symphony 40
7 Mozart: Piano Concerto 20
8 Mozart: Piano Concerto 17
10 Mozart: Symphony 39
11 Mozart: Piano Concerto 22
12 Mozart: Piano Concerto 24
13 Mozart: Sinfonia concertante
14 Mozart: Requiem
15 Beethoven: Symphony 7
16 Beethoven: Symphony 4
17 Beethoven: Symphony 6
18 Brahms: Symphony 3
19 Schubert: Symphony 9
20: Beethoven: Piano Concerto 4
21: Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
22: Dvorak: New World Symphony
23: Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
23: Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
24: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
25: Beethoven: Piano Sonata Moonlight


----------



## DavidMahler

poconoron said:


> 1 Mozart: Don Giovanni
> 2 Mozart: The Marriage of Figaro
> 3 Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
> 4 Mozart: The Magic Flute
> 5 Mozart: Piano Concerto 25
> 6 Mozart: Symphony 40
> 7 Mozart: Piano Concerto 20
> 8 Mozart: Piano Concerto 17
> 10 Mozart: Symphony 39
> 11 Mozart: Piano Concerto 22
> 12 Mozart: Piano Concerto 24
> 13 Mozart: Sinfonia concertante
> 14 Mozart: Requiem
> 15 Beethoven: Symphony 7
> 16 Beethoven: Symphony 4
> 17 Beethoven: Symphony 6
> 18 Brahms: Symphony 3
> 19 Schubert: Symphony 9
> 20: Beethoven: Piano Concerto 4
> 21: Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
> 22: Dvorak: New World Symphony
> 23: Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
> 23: Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
> 24: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
> 25: Beethoven: Piano Sonata Moonlight


so much Mozart and no Jupiter eh?


----------



## jalex

DavidMahler said:


> I will be awarding #1 selections 25 points while I will be awarding #2 selections 24 points, # 3 selections 23 points and so on.


Wouldn't it make more sense to run the points from 35 for first place down to 10 for last or similar? Under your system the lower placings are essentially worthless.


----------



## Terrapin

1. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 14
2. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 13
3. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15
4. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3
5. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
6. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
7. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6
8. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 8
10. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 5
11. Dvorak - Symphony No. 9
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
13. Schubert - String Quintet
14. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9
15. Dvorak - Cello Concerto
16. Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade
17. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6
18. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 12
19. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 16
20. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 4
21. Brahms - Violin Concerto
22. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5
23. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
24. Beethoven - Violin Concerto
25. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique


----------



## DavidMahler

jalex said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to run the points from 35 for first place down to 10 for last or similar? Under your system the lower placings are essentially worthless.


For any entry that appeared on 10 lists I was going to automatically award it 25 points

and for any entry that appeared on 20 lists I was going to automatically award it 75 points

no matter the position in the list


----------



## jalex

DavidMahler said:


> For any entry that appeared on 10 lists I was going to automatically award it 25 points
> 
> and for any entry that appeared on 20 lists I was going to automatically award it 75 points
> 
> no matter the position in the list


Sure, it's your poll so it's up to you but I think the system used in the 25 composers thread was good:



> I was thinking of doing 25 down to 1 at first, but then I thought that 1 is too measly amount for the 25th placed person. For example, suppose someone comes in at 25th 10 times, and one obscure composer ranks 14th once (or a multiple of this situation). The latter would have more points, 12 to 10.
> 
> I was seeking to keep the points as low as possible, though, so that rank is still more important than number of inclusions (example, if I'd done 100 down to 76, then each extra inclusion gets a whopping 75 points or more, so rank is almost insignificant). 30 down to 6 seems a good scoring system, as it balances rank and number of inclusions, but with the emphasis on rank.


----------



## poconoron

DavidMahler said:


> so much Mozart and no Jupiter eh?


That's my #26.


----------



## DavidMahler

jalex said:


> Sure, it's your poll so it's up to you but I think the system used in the 25 composers thread was good:


If there is 150 or more lists by Dec 25, I'll do it this way


----------



## Aramis

1. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto No. 1 
2. Szymanowski: Piano Sonata No. 2
3. Szymanowski: Symphony No. 4
4. Szymanowski: Preludes op. 1
5. Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3
6. Karłowicz: Eternal Songs
7. Karłowicz: Symphony in E minor
8. Karłowicz: Violin Concerto in A major
9. Karłowicz: Stanisław i Anna Oświęcimowie 
10. Juliusz Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor
11. Juliusz Zarębski: Les Roses et Les Epines 
12. Henryk Wieniawski: Violin Concerto in F sharp minor
13. Henryk Wieniawski: Legende 
14. Henryk Wieniawski: Violin Concerto in D minor
15. Paderewski: Piano Concerto in A major
16. Stanisław Moniuszko: Straszny Dwór
17. Stanisław Moniuszko: Halka
18. Stanisław Moniuszko: Sonety Krymskie
19. Feliks Janiewicz: Violin Concerto in E minor
20. Zygmunt Stojowski: Piano Concerto No. 1 
21. Dobrzyński: Symphony in C minor
22. Władysław Żeleński: Goplana
23. Feliks Nowowiejski: King of the Winds 
24. Karłowicz: Songs op. 1
25. Szymanowski: King Roger

I think I'm a little bit obvious here but at least I'm not one of those who put some obscure stuff like Mozart or Bach on their lists to make themselves more original and pretend that they really love this mediocre crap.


----------



## Air

I'm one of those crazy people who keep a running list of what their "X favorite works" are. It helps maintain a little bit of order in my world, to say the least. Here's the uppermost snippet from that list:

1. Le Nozze di Figaro - Mozart
2. Well-Tempered Clavier - Bach
3. Die Walküre - Wagner
4. Tristan und Isolde - Wagner
5. Mass in B Minor - Bach
6. Symphony No. 2 - Mahler
7. Die Kunst der Fuge - Bach
8. Piano Concerto - Schumann
9. Giulio Cesare - Handel
10. Rite of Spring - Stravinsky
11. Winterreise - Schubert
12. Symphony No. 9 - Beethoven
13. String Quartet No. 14 - Beethoven
14. Symphony No. 4 - Brahms
15. Eine Alpensinfonie - Strauss
16. Don Giovanni - Mozart
17. Götterdämmerung - Wagner
18. Déserts - Varèse
19. Piano Sonata No. 21 - Schubert
20. Fantasie in C - Schumann
21. Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus - Messiaen
22. Piano Concerto No. 2 - Prokofiev
23. Piano Concerto No. 23 - Mozart
24. Etudes - Ligeti
25. Daphnis et Chloé - Ravel

And sixteen honorable mentions, though my list goes on and on.

26. Preludes - Debussy
27. Concerti Grossi - Handel
28. Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta - Bartók
29. Piano Sonata - Liszt
30. Symphony No. 9 - Bruckner
31. Piano Sonata No. 32 - Beethoven
32. Messiah - Handel
33. Great Mass in C minor - Mozart
34. La Traviata - Verdi
35. Piano Quintet - Taneyev
36. Dichterliebe - Schumann
37. Piano Sonata No. 7 - Prokofiev
38. String Quartet No. 2 - Janacek
39. Piano Sonata No. 2 - Ives
40. Davidsbündlertänze - Schumann
41. Ich Habe Genug - Bach

Good luck compiling the lists DavidMahler! 

Don't feel obligated to put too much work on yourself - it's tough enough to put together a list of keyboard concertos, let alone of all the works ever written.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Aramis said:


> I think I'm a little bit obvious here but at least I'm not one of those who put some obscure stuff like Mozart or Bach on their lists to make themselves more original and pretend that they really love this mediocre crap.


Indeed. You're also not one of those nationalistic bigots who only like music from their own country.


----------



## Air

Dodecaplex said:


> Indeed. You're also not one of those nationalistic bigots who only like music from their own country.


No, perhaps he just happens to have a fancy for composers whose surnames end in "ski".


----------



## jalex

StlukesguildOhio said:


> 20. Berlioz- Les nuits d'été


Off topic, but which recording would you recommend for this?


----------



## science

Ok, I guess I'm ready to go. 

1. Beethoven: Symphony #5
2. Mozart: Requiem
3. Brahms: German Requiem
4. Brahms: Symphony #1
5. Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 
6. Allegri: Miserere
7. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
8. Mozart: Symphony #40
9. Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto #2
10. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
11. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
12. Dvorak: Symphony #9
13. Brahms: Symphony #4
14. Chopin Piano Sonata #2 Funeral March
15. Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
16. Rebel: Les Elemens 
17. Brahms: Piano Trio #1
18. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
19. Bach: Cantata 82 Ich habe genug 
20. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
21. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
22. Rachmaninov: Piano Trio Elegiac #2 
23. Schubert: Piano Sonata #21
24. Schubert: String Quintet
25. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4


----------



## Trout

Hmmm... At this moment in time:

1. Bach - St Matthew Passion
2. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
3. Stravinsky - The Firebird
4. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
5. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
6. Respighi - The Pines of Rome
7. Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
8. Strauss, Richard - An Alpine Symphony
9. Schubert - String Quintet
10. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 21
11. Stravinsky - Petrushka
12. Bach - Mass in B minor
13. Faure - Requiem
14. Monteverdi - Vespers of 1610
15. Dvorak - Symphony No. 7
16. Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
17. Brahms - A German Requiem
18. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
19. Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
20. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 "Great"
21. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
22. Bach - Magnificat
23. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
24. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
25. Bruckner - Te Deum


Yeah, pretty standard list


----------



## Art Rock

1	Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
2	Bach - Matthaeus Passion
3	Schubert - Symphony 8
4	Mahler - Kindertotenlieder
5	Schubert - String quintet
6	Bruckner - Symphony 9
7	Brahms - Clarinet quintet
8	Bach - Cello suites
9	Mahler - Symphony 4
10	Mozart - Clarinet concerto
11	Gorecki - Symphony 3
12	Schubert - Winterreise
13	Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem
14	Mahler - Symphony 9
15	Mendelssohn - Violin concerto
16	Barber - Knoxville summer of 1915
17	Beethoven - Symphony 6
18	Chopin - Nocturnes
19	Mussorsgksy - Pictures at an exhibition
20	Stravinsky - Le sacre du printemps
21	Dvorak - Symphony 9
22	Faure - Requiem
23	Alwyn - Harp concerto Lyra Angelica
24	Strauss - Vier letzte Lieder
25	Shostakovich - String quartet 8

Quite impossible to rank, actually beyond say the first 5. Also had to leave out some of my favourite composers.


----------



## Kayla

I will not list 25 pieces of piano music. However, I will let you know a pianist I like very much. He is Maksim Mrvica, a Croatian.
He is a young talent and he goods at combining classical elements and pop elements in his music. Some of his representative work are:

croatian rhapsody

The Flight of the Bumble-Bee

Exodus


----------



## pjang23

Art Rock said:


> Quite impossible to rank, actually beyond say the first 5.


Yeah, pretty much my thoughts as well. I have some pretty rough tiers in mind, but it's hard to go order them beyond, say 10.


----------



## Nix

Air said:


> I'm one of those crazy people who keep a running list of what their "X favorite works" are. It helps maintain a little bit of order in my world, to say the least. Here's the uppermost snippet from that list:


I promise you're not as crazy as me... I don't just have a list, but charts and graphs and data of everything I listen to: pieces, composers and eras. It's probably an unhealthy obsession, but since I listen to so much new material in such rapid succession, pieces can fall by the wayside without a list reminding me of what I like (and how much I like it).


----------



## tdc

tdc said:


> *same with a guy like Mahler, his symphonies number 9 and 3 made my list, but in reality I think his 2nd, 4th and 6th are pretty much equal to these*.


Just a little addition here, it just irks me that I forgot to add Mahler's Song of the Earth to this list, which I easily consider as equal to any of the above mentioned symphonies!


----------



## Air

Nix said:


> I promise you're not as crazy as me... I don't just have a list, but charts and graphs and data of everything I listen to: pieces, composers and eras. It's probably an unhealthy obsession, but since I listen to so much new material in such rapid succession, pieces can fall by the wayside without a list reminding me of what I like (and how much I like it).


Glad to know I'm not alone and your reasons for organizing what you listen to are basically the same as mine. But you can't beat me - I have an entire website dedicated to these!

And it's not unhealthy unless it gets in the way of the music. Or... of life in general.


----------



## tannhaeuser

Shall split into genres, makes it easier.

Symphonies
1) Mahler 2, Resurrection
2) Mozart 41, Jupiter
3) Beethoven 3, Eroica
4) Mahler 5
5) Tchaikovsky 6, Pathétique

Opera
1) Le Nozze di Figaro
2) Rigoletto
3) Tannhäuser
4) Don Giovanni
5) Die Fledermaus (hope I don't get flamed for this)

Concerti
1) Tchaikovsky violin
2) Tchaikovsky piano, 1st
3) Rachmaninoff piano, 2nd
4) Lutoslawski cello
5) Brandenburg concerto, 3rd

Sacred
1) Bach's Christ lag in Todesbanden
2) Bach's B-minor Mass
3) Mozart's Requiem
4) Walton's Belshazzar's Feast
5) Fauré's Requiem

Chamber/Lied/Misc.
1) Schubert's Erlkönig
2) Schubert's Death and the Maiden quartet
3) Schubert's An di Musik
4) Beethoven's 16th Quartet
5) R.Strauß' Tod und Verklärung


----------



## maxshrek

The 10 most important work, not necessarily the best are in chronological order:

1722: WTC
1727: Matthaus Passion
1750: Kunst der Fuge
1786: Nozze di Figaro
1787: Don Giovanni
1804: Eroica
1824: Ninth Symphony
1825: String Quartet op. 130
1859: Tristan und Isolde
1873: Ring.


----------



## skalpel

Like other people have said this is much more of a recent overall thing than a lifetime overall which would probably be impossible. Here we go anyway, I enjoy listing things way too much:

1. Chopin - Nocturnes
2. Ravel - Gaspard de la Nuit
3. Prokofiev - Violin Sonata 1
4. Beethoven - Piano Sonata 8
5. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto 3
6. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto 3
7. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto 2
8. Scriabin - Piano Sonata 6
9. Schnittke - String Quartet 4
10. Mendelssohn - String Quartet 6
11. Faure - Nocturnes
12. Beethoven - Symphony 9
13. Chopin - Preludes
14. Tchaikovsky - Valse Sentimentale (from 6 Pieces Op.51)
15. Beethoven - Grosse Fuge
16. Vaughan Williams - Symphony 8
17. Bach - Cello Suites
18. Shostakovich - String Quartet 8
19. Beethoven - String Quartet 14
20. Mozart - String Quartet 19
21. Beethoven - Piano Concerto 5
22. Hummel - Piano Concerto 2
23. Takemitsu - Nostalghia
24. Brahms - Cello Sonata 1
25. Rachmaninoff - Isle of the Dead

25 is such a harsh number, I've had to reject a lot of good stuff.


----------



## brianwalker

I know DM isn't going to make a list anyways, but still...

The implicit norm in this thread is that one work is all the fits under one opus number; proportion or size doesn't seem to be the measure, which is why someone ranked the Grosse Fugue as a single piece and someone else included the entirety of the Well Tempered Clavier or Debussy's Preludes/Chopin's Nocturnes (well, the Bach doesn't even go by opus number, just BWV, and all the fugues are in different BWV numbers). This is biased against Beethoven's Late Quartets and other small pieces but whatever. (If he had just written it all under one opus number, like Haydn did with his Opus 76, I think he would show up on everyone's list, I hope). Since St. Luke set the precedent and included all the WTC, I guess I can count the Cello Suites/Partitas and Sonatas as one. 

I'm quite surprised that Schubert and Brahms are as well represented as they are. My list disfavors Brahms, who wrote a large number of great masterpieces but none of which is really the "greatest" for me, within their own genre or compared to works from other categories. The Violin Concerto, Double Concerto, Piano Quartet, Quintet, Clarinet Sonata, his symphonies and requiem, Hungarian dances even.... 

In rough order. I'm ranking this list as if I had to choose a desert island collection by works, not number of CDs/LPs, so it's by absolute quality, but variety matters as the great works swell in number the "perfect little piece" grows in marginal utility. 

I see I"m the only person who picked any Haydn. 

If you count a work as one written in less than 4 years then more things would fit, I mean it took Wagner years to finish the libretto and music for the Ring, three whole years for the music of Die Walkure alone, Chopin decades to write out all the nocturnes, etc, but Haydn completed Opus 76 within two years. 

If Beethoven's Late Quartets counted as one it would be number 3 on my list. 

1. Parsifal
2. Well Tempered Clavier
3. Opus 76 Quartets
4. St. Matthew's Passion 
5. The Magic Flute
6. Cello Suites
7. Sonatas and Partitas for Violin 
8. Don Giovanni 
9. Otello 
10. Petroushka 
11. Mass in B Minor
12. Debussy - Preludes 
13. Meistersingers 
14. Bach - Art of Fugue 
15. Don Carlo 
16. Daphnis et Chloé
17. Das Lied von der Erde 
18. Albeniz - Iberia 
19. Chopin - Mazurkas (Not sure if I can do this. but people have selected the Nocturnes, written over almost an equally long period of time....) 
20.Winterreise 
21.Die Schöne Müllerin 
22. Opus 132 
23. Die Walkure 
24. The Marriage of Figaro
25. Gaspard de la Nuit


----------



## jalex

brianwalker said:


> I see I"m the only person who picked any Haydn.


A few people did. The Emperor Quartet and symphony #100 are mentioned on the first page. I picked Op. 76 No.4, could just as easily been No. 2 or No. 6



jalex said:


> Haydn: String Quartet Op 76 No 4


 [filler text]


----------



## pjang23

I haven't posted a list, but Op.76 is definitely up there for me.


----------



## poconoron

In no particular order:

Don Giovanni - Mozart
Figaro - Mozart
Magic flute - Mozart
Cosi fan tutte - Mozart
Symphony 7 - Beethoven
Symphony 4 - Beethoven
Symphony 5 - Beethoven
New World Symphony - Dvorak
Symphony 9 - Schubert
Clemenza di Tito opera - Mozart
Quartet 15 - Schubert
Piano Concerto 25 - Mozart
Piano Concerto 24 - Mozart
Piano Concerto 20 - Mozart
Piano Concerto 22 - Mozart
Piano Concerto 17 - Mozart
Piano Concerto 4 - Beethoven
Piano Concerto 5 - Beethoven
Piano Concerto 21 - Mozart
Symphony 3 - Brahms
Piano Concerto 27 - Mozart
Symphony 40 - Mozart
Symphony 41 - Mozart
Symphony 39 - Mozart
Requiem - Mozart


----------



## Op.123

1. Schumann - piano concerto in A minor, op. 54 because it is so emotional, I don't care much for the virtuosic side of a work but I am more focused on the intimate emotional aspect of music and I find this to be the most emotionally charged piece ever written. I find the first theme heart-wrenching and love the first movement of this concerto more than anything else. I may also be slightly partial to this work as I am currently learning it. Favourite recording - Lipatti
2. Brahms - piano concerto no.1 for it's passionate and tempestuous nature, a truly wonderful work. I find it incredibly hard to believe there was hissing at the premiere. Favourite recording - Arrau
3. Chopin - Piano concerto no.1, you are probably starting to get the picture of what my favourite genre is, but I just can't get enough of these beautiful piano concertos and this one is startlingly beautiful and soulful. Favourite recording - Lipatti
4. Beethoven - piano concerto no.4 because of it's wonderful melodies and everything about it. Favourite recording - Arrau

I will post more when I have time.


----------



## Cheyenne

*1. Corelli - Concerto Grosso Op. 6*
2. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
3. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
4. Debussy - La Mer
*5. Debussy - Trio Sonata for Flute, Violin and Harp*
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 41
*7. Handel - Organ Concertos Op. 7*
8. Bach, J.S. - Brandenburg Concertos
*9. Ligeti - Piano Concerto*
10. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9
11. Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 130 with GroBe Fuge
12. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
*13. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 7*
*14. Haydn - Symphony No. 45: 'Farewell'*
15. Bartók - String Quartet No. 4
*16. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Sinfonia Antarctica*
17. Mahler - Das Lied Von Der Erde
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
19. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 2
21. Schubert - String Quintet
22. Sibelius - Violin Concerto
23. Bruckner - Symphony No. 4
*24. Schnittke - Piano Quintet
25. Schnittke - Symphony No. 3*

I was almost finished adding descriptions, but than I opted against posting them, embarrassed of my inability to express my feelings properly. It is not a particularly well thought out list anyway, given I made it up quickly and on the spot - for one, I didn't put on any of Mozart's piano concertos because I could not pick between them, and secondly, I clearly showed excessive restrain with some composers, picking fewer works than I honestly rank among my favorites because I feared it would be too much. (The latter failed with Mahler.) I printed the somewhat more unusual picks in bold, because perhaps you haven't listened to them vigorously before and my fine tastes will of course prove correct for you too. :lol: No, it's because they are what will likely best reflect me as an individual listener.


----------



## tdc

Cheyenne said:


> *5. Debussy - Trio Sonata for Flute, Violin and Harp*


There is no such work, but he did write a great Sonata for Flute, _Viola _and Harp.


----------



## Cheyenne

tdc said:


> There is no such work, but he did write a great Sonata for Flute, _Viola _and Harp.


Oh man, how did I screw that up.. Well, I did write it really late, and was very tired :lol:


----------



## unpocoscherzando

1. Brahms - Hungarian Dances (for orchestra)
2. Grieg - Peer Gynt Suites
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
4. Puccini - Tosca
5. Rodrigo - Concierto de Aranjuez
6. Sibelius - The Tempest: Suite No. 1
7. Bizet - Carmen
8. Albeniz - Recuerdos de viaje, Op. 71
9. Granados - Goyescas (opera)
10. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14
11. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6
12. Beethoven - String Quartets Nos. 7-9, Op. 59
13. Mozart - String Quartet No. 17
14. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9
15. Mozart - Violin Sonata No. 21
16. Bach - Mass in B Minor
17. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
18. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15
19. Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 8
20. Bach - Double Violin Concerto
21. Brahms - Symphony No. 3
22. Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
23. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 12
24. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21
25. Bach - The Art of Fugue


----------



## science

science said:


> Ok, I guess I'm ready to go.
> 
> 1. Beethoven: Symphony #5
> 2. Mozart: Requiem
> 3. Brahms: German Requiem
> 4. Brahms: Symphony #1
> 5. Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
> 6. Allegri: Miserere
> 7. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
> 8. Mozart: Symphony #40
> 9. Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto #2
> 10. Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
> 11. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
> 12. Dvorak: Symphony #9
> 13. Brahms: Symphony #4
> 14. Chopin Piano Sonata #2 Funeral March
> 15. Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
> 16. Rebel: Les Elemens
> 17. Brahms: Piano Trio #1
> 18. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
> 19. Bach: Cantata 82 Ich habe genug
> 20. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
> 21. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
> 22. Rachmaninov: Piano Trio Elegiac #2
> 23. Schubert: Piano Sonata #21
> 24. Schubert: String Quintet
> 25. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4


17 months later, and without cheating by looking at the old list:

1.	Mozart: Requiem
2.	Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
3.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 
4.	Brahms: A German Requiem
5.	Bach: Cantata #82 Ich habe genug 
6.	Chopin: Nocturnes - going to count as one work 
7.	Allegri: Miserere 
8.	Brahms: Symphony #1
9.	Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 
10.	Beethoven: Symphony #5 
11.	Brahms: Piano Trio #1
12.	Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind 
13.	Crumb: Black Angels 
14.	Rzewski: Variations on The People United Will Never Be Defeated! 
15.	Elgar: Cello Concerto 
16.	Kodaly: Hary Janos
17.	Dvorak: Symphony #9
18.	Albeniz: Suite Espanola
19.	Janacek: String Quartet #1 
20.	Szymanowski: Stabat Mater 
21.	Mozart: Symphony #40
22.	Reich: Music for 18 Musicians 
23.	Haydn: Symphony #104 
24.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #21
25.	Tallis: Spem in Alium


----------



## Jimm

A few long-standing personal favorites ..

Bach - The Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes
Wagner - Parsifal Prelude
Grieg - Lyric Pieces
Strauss - Last Four Songs
Debussy - Sonata for flute, viola & harp
Fauré - Piano Nocturne # 13
Ravel - String Quartet
Schoenberg - Chamber Symphony #1
Webern - Symphony op.21
Berg - Piano Sonata
Bartók - 6 String Quartets
Stravinsky - Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Ligeti - Melodien
Tippett - Piano Concerto
Gubaidulina - Offertorium
Boulez - Piano Sonatas
Stockhausen - Klavierstucke
Birtwistle - Secret Theatre
Donatoni - Francoise Variations
Viñao - Son Entero
Lansky - Ride
Harvey - Mortuos Plango


----------



## StevenOBrien

1. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 in G minor
2. Mozart - Don Giovanni
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 in F major "Pastorale"
4. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 in C minor
5. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7 in A major
6. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major "Hammerklavier"
7. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor "Appassionata"
8. Sibelius - Symphony No. 6
9. Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro
10. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 2
11. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 21 in C major "Waldstein"
12. Chopin - Etudes (Op. 10, then Op. 25)
13. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major
14. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 in C major
15. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 20 in A major
16. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor
17. Chopin - Twenty Four Preludes
18. Bach - Double Violin Concerto
19. Mendelssohn - Octet
20. Sibelius - Symphony No. 2
21. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 21 in B-flat major
22. Stravinsky - Rite of Spring
23. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 19 in C minor
24. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 5
25. Schubert - Symphony No. 8


----------



## Arsakes

1. Bruckner - Symphony No.8
2. Dvorak - Symphony No.7
3. Beethoven - Symphony No.3 
4. Dvorak - Cello Concerto
5. Haydn - Symphony No.96
6. Brahms - Symphony No.3
7. Schumann - Piano Concerto
8. Mozart - Symphony No.40
9. Schumann - Symphony No.3
10. Mahler - Symphony No.2
11. Brahms - Double Concerto
12. Beethoven - Symphony No.5
13. Vivaldi - Four Seasons concertos
14. Dvorak - String Quartet No.13 in G major
15. Saint-Saëns - Danse macabre
16. Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto
17. Sibelius - Piano Quintet in G Minor
18. Dvorak - Serenade for Strings in E major
19. Sibelius - String Quartet in A Minor
20. Haydn - Symphony No.92
21. Nielsen - Symphony No.3
22. Mozart - Serenade(s)
23. Khachaturian - Gayane
24. Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition
25. Korsakov - Symphony No.1 in E minor

25 works is too limited...
I have some Handel, Telemann doubts. Plus I haven't listened enough to some Beethoven, Mozart etc. works.


----------



## worov

This is one of my many favorites :


----------



## Op.123

My Favourite Music

1.	J. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-Flat Major, Op. 83 - Leon Fleisher & George Szell 
2.	J. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 15 - Leon Fleisher & George Szell 
3.	R. A. Schumann - Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op. 54 - Leon Fleisher & George Szell 
4.	J. Brahms - Clarinet Quintet in B Minor, Op. 115 - Jost Michaels & Endres Quartet
5.	L. v. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4 in G Major, Op. 58 - Leon Fleisher & George Szell 
6.	L. v. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 in D Minor, Op. 125 "Choral" - George Szell
7.	J. Brahms - Waltzes, Op. 39 - Leon Fleisher
8.	F. Liszt - Piano Sonata in B Minor, S. 178 - Stephen Hough
9.	J. Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 98 - George Szell
10.	F. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 21 in B-Flat Major, D. 960 - Leon Fleisher
11.	E. Grieg - Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op. 16 - Leon Fleisher & George Szell
12.	P. I. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G Major, op. 44 - Stephen Hough & Osmo Vanska 
13.	S. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini - Leon Fleisher & George Szell
14.	J. Brahms - Piano Quintet in F Minor, Op. 34 - Leon Fleisher & Juilliard Quartet 
15.	J. Brahms - Piano Sonata No. 3 in F Minor, Op. 5 - Stephen Hough
16.	F. B. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 64 - Jascha Heifetz & Charles Munch
17.	L. v. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat Major, Op. 73 "Emperor" - Leon Fleisher & George Szell
18.	F. F. Chopin - Fantaisie in F Minor, Op. 49 - Krystian Zimerman
19.	J. Brahms - Cello Sonata No. 1 in E Minor, Op. 38 - Steven Isserlis & Stephen Hough
20.	M. Ravel - Concerto for Piano Left Hand in D Major - Leon Fleisher & Seiji Ozawa 
21.	F. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 2 in A Major, S. 125 - Stephen Hough & Andrew Litton
22.	L. v. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 in F Major, Op. 68 - George Szell
23.	W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 25 in C Major, K. 503 - Leon Fleisher & George Szell
24.	J. Brahms - Symphony No. 1 in C Minor, Op. 68 - George Szell
25.	W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20 in D Minor, K. 466 - Friedrich Gulda & Claudio Abbado


----------



## Lisztian

Baring in mind my limited knowledge, my changeable moods, and the bias due to my recent activities/focuses:

1. Liszt Piano Sonata.
2. Berlioz Requiem.
3. Liszt Années de pèlerinage. Deuxième année; Italie (with Venezia e Napoli), S. 161.]
4. Beethoven Piano Sonata, Op. 109.
5. Liszt Variations on Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen, S. 180.
6. Wagner Tristan und Isolde.
7. Schumann Fantasie, Op. 17.
8. Chopin Polonaise-Fantaisie, Op. 61.
9. Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 3.
10. Berlioz La Damnation de Faust.
11. Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 6.
12. Liszt Christus.
13. Rachmaninoff Isle of the Dead.
14. Beethoven Symphony No. 3.
15. Liszt A Faust Symphony.
16. Beethoven Symphony No. 9.
17. Schumann Davidsbündlertänze.
18. Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique.
19. Liszt Piano Concerto No. 2.
20. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 20.
21. Dvorak Symphony No. 9.
22. Wagner Parsifal.
23. Bach Brandenburg Concerto No. 5.
24. Liszt Études d'exécution transcendante, S. 139.
25. Chopin Etudes Op. 25.


Based purely on this list, my favourite composers are currently:

1. Liszt.
2. Berlioz.
3. Beethoven.
4. Rachmaninoff.
5. Schumann.
6. Wagner.
7. Chopin.
8. Tchaikovsky.
9. Mozart.
10. Dvorak.
11. Bach.

This order/list is actually quite accurate, but I would probably replace the latter three with Ravel, Schubert, and Brahms (in that order).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Can't really get precise in the order, but...

1 Handel's Messiah
2-10 Beethoven's Nine Symphonies
11 Beethoven's Missa Solemnis
12 Beethoven's Fidelio Opera
13 Beethoven's Creatures of Prometheus
14 Beethoven's Choral Fantasy
15 Beethoven's Egmont
16 Beethoven's Mass in C
17 Beethoven's Appassionata Piano Concerto
18 Beethoven's Violin Concerto
19 Rossini's La Cenerentola Opera
20 Mendelssohn's Elijah
21 Brahms' German Requiem
22 Cherubini Missa Solemnis in D Minor
23 Vivaldi Gloria
24 Haydn Missa Brevis
25 Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture


----------



## Op.123

My Favourite Music

1.	J. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-Flat Major, Op. 83 - Leon Fleisher & George Szell 
2.	J. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 15 - Leon Fleisher & George Szell 
3.	R. A. Schumann - Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op. 54 - Leon Fleisher & George Szell 
4.	J. Brahms - Clarinet Quintet in B Minor, Op. 115 - Jost Michaels & Endres Quartet
5.	L. v. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4 in G Major, Op. 58 - Leon Fleisher & George Szell 
6.	L. v. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 in D Minor, Op. 125 "Choral" - George Szell
7.	J. Brahms - Waltzes, Op. 39 - Leon Fleisher
8.	F. Liszt - Piano Sonata in B Minor, S. 178 - Leon Fleisher
9.	J. Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 98 - George Szell
10.	F. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 21 in B-Flat Major, D. 960 - Leon Fleisher
11.	E. Grieg - Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op. 16 - Leon Fleisher & George Szell
12.	S. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini - Leon Fleisher & George Szell
13.	J. Brahms - Piano Quintet in F Minor, Op. 34 - Leon Fleisher & Juilliard Quartet 
14.	J. Brahms - Piano Sonata No. 3 in F Minor, Op. 5 - Stephen Hough
15.	F. B. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 64 - Jascha Heifetz & Charles Munch
16.	L. v. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat Major, Op. 73 "Emperor" - Leon Fleisher & George Szell
17.	F. F. Chopin - Fantaisie in F Minor, Op. 49 - Krystian Zimerman
18.	J. Brahms - Cello Sonata No. 1 in E Minor, Op. 38 - Steven Isserlis & Stephen Hough
19.	M. Ravel - Concerto for Piano Left Hand in D Major - Leon Fleisher & Seiji Ozawa 
20.	F. Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy in C Major, D. 760 - Leon Fleisher
21.	L. v. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 in F Major, Op. 68 - George Szell
22.	W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 25 in C Major, K. 503 - Leon Fleisher & George Szell
23.	J. Brahms - Symphony No. 1 in C Minor, Op. 68 - George Szell
24.	W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20 in D Minor, K. 466 - Friedrich Gulda & Claudio Abbado
25.	J. Brahms - Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 77 - Jascha Heifetz & Fritz Reiner
26.	P. I. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 35 - Jascha Heifetz & Fritz Reiner
27.	F. F. Chopin - Cello Sonata in G Minor, Op. 65 - Mstislav Rostropovich & Martha Argerich
28.	C. Saint-Saens - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G Minor, Op. 22 - Stephen Hough & Sakari Oramo
29.	L. v. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3 in C Minor, Op. 37 - Leon Fleisher & George Szell
30.	W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major, K. 467 - Friedrich Gulda & Claudio Abbado
31.	J. Brahms - Cello Sonata No. 2 in F Major, Op. 99 - Steven Isserlis & Stephen Hough
32.	W. A. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 in G Minor, K. 550 - Charles Mackerras
33.	J. Brahms - Ballades, Op. 10 - Stephen Hough
34.	J. Brahms - Variations on a Theme of Handel, Op. 24 - Leon Fleisher
35.	C. Saint-Saens - Piano Concerto No. 4 in C Minor, Op. 44 - Stephen Hough & Sakari Oramo
36.	E-P. Salonen - Violin Concerto - Leila Josefowicz & Esa-Pekka Salonen
37.	W. A. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 in C Major, K. 551 "Jupiter"- Charles Mackerras
38.	F. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 13 in A Major, D. 664 - Leon Fleisher
39.	C. M. v. Weber - Piano Sonata No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 70 - Leon Fleisher
40.	R. A. Schumann - Piano Sonata No. 2 in G Minor, Op. 22 - Murray Perahia
41.	W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23 in A Major, K. 488 - Leon Fleisher
42. J. Brahms - Tragic Overture, Op. 81 - George Szell
43.	L. v. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 in C Minor, Op. 67 "Fate"- George Szell
44.	L. v. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1 in C Major, Op. 15 - Leon Fleisher & George Szell
45.	M. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 26 - Jascha Heifetz & Malcolm Sargent
46.	C. Franck - Symphonic Variations - Leon Fleisher & George Szell
47.	C. Saint-Saens - Piano Concerto No. 5 in F Major, Op. 103 - Stephen Hough & Sakari Oramo
48.	F. Schubert - Landler, Op. 171 - Leon Fleisher
49.	J. Brahms - Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80 - George Szell
50.	L. v. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-Flat Major, Op. 19 - Leon Fleisher & George Szell


----------



## Alypius

I tried to get it down to 25 and failed. I was relieved to see that Burroughs upped it to 50 and thought it might actually be possible. In chronological order (impossible to rank otherwise since the works are so different from one another and my preference varies depending on the moment and mood):

1.	Josquin Desprez: Miserere mei Deo (1490s)
2.	Antoine Brumel: Missa “Et ecce terrae motus” (before 1513)
3.	Thomas Tallis: Spem in Alium (c.1567)
4.	Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 (1714)
5.	Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350 (1717)
6.	Bach: Brandenburg Concertos (6) (1721)
7.	Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I, BWV 846-869 (1722)
8.	Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330 (1739)
9.	Haydn: String Quartets (6), op. 20 (1772)
10.	Mozart: “Haydn” String Quartets (6) (1782-1785)
11.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A major, K.488 (1786)
12.	Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 (1788)
13.	Haydn: Symphony #92 in G major (“Oxford”) (1789)
14.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C (“Waldstein”), op. 53 (1803-1804)
15.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G major (1806)
16.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E major, op. 109 (1820)
17.	Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 (“Choral”) (1824)
18.	Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131 (1826)
19.	Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D887 (1826)
20.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D959 (1828)
21.	Fauré: Nocturnes (13) (1875-1921)
22.	Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B flat, op. 83 (1881)
23.	Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98 (1885)
24.	Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor (“From the New World”) (1893)
25.	Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 (1901)
26.	Ravel: String Quartet in F major (1903)
27.	Debussy: La Mer (1905)
28.	Albéniz: Iberia (1906)
29.	Rachmaninov: Preludes (24), op. 23 & op. 32 (1910)
30.	Stravinsky: Petrushka (1911)
31.	Stravinsky: Le sacre du printemps (1913)
32.	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 (1913)
33.	Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor (1914)
34.	Debussy: Sonate pour flûte, alto et harpe (1915)
35.	Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D major, op. 19 (1917)
36.	Janáček: Sinfonietta (1926)
37.	Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz 91 (1928)
38.	Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106 (1936)
39.	Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor (1937)
40.	Martinů: Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano and Timpani (1938)
41.	Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (1940)
42.	Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements (1945)
43.	Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
44.	Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
45.	Ligeti: Atmospheres (1961)
46.	Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976)
47.	Arvo Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1976)
48.	Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
49.	Ligeti: Études pour piano (Bk I: 1985; Bk II: 1994)
50.	Adams: Dharma at Big Sur (2003)


----------



## Op.123

My Favourite Music

1.	J. Brahms: 4 Piano Pieces, Op. 119 - Radu Lupu
2.	J. Brahms: 6 Piano Pieces, Op. 117 - Radu Lupu
3.	J. Brahms: 3 Intermezzi, Op. 118 - Radu Lupu
4.	F. Schubert: Piano Sonata in B-Flat Major, D. 960 - Radu Lupu
5.	F. Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D. 899 - Radu Lupu
6.	J. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 15 - Radu Lupu, Edo de Waart & London Philharmonic Orchestra
7.	R. Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op. 54 - Radu Lupu, Andre Previn & London Symphony Orchestra
8.	L. v. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G Major, Op. 58 - Radu Lupu, Zubin Mehta & Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
9.	J. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-Flat Major, Op. 83 - Nicholas Angelich, Paavo Jarvi & Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
10.	A. Dvorak: Cello Concerto in B Minor, Op. 104 - Mstislav Rostropovich, Herbert von Karajan & Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
11.	L. v. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-Sharp Minor, Op. 27, "Moonlight" - Radu Lupu
12.	J. Brahms: 2 Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - Radu Lupu
13.	F. F. Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11 - Krystian Zimerman & Polish Festival Orchestra 
14.	J. Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 98 - George Szell & Cleveland Orchestra
15.	E. Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op. 16 - Radu Lupu, Andre Previn & London Symphony Orchestra
16.	G. Holst: The Planets, Op. 32 - Simon Rattle & Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
17.	F. Liszt: Piano Sonata in B Minor, S. 178 - Leon Fleisher
18. F. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 19 in C Minor, D. 958 - Radu Lupu
19.	L. v. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-Flat Major, Op. 73, "Emperor" - Radu Lupu, Zubin Mehta & Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
20.	P. I. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-Flat Major, Op. 23 - Stephen Hough, Osmo Vanska & Minnesota Orchestra
21.	F. B. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 64 - Maxim Vengerov, Kurt Masur & Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
22.	J. Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3 in F Minor, Op. 5 - Radu Lupu
23.	J. Brahms: Paganini Variations, Op. 35 - Nicholas Angelich
24.	F. F. Chopin - Ballade No. 4 in F Minor, Op. 52 - Krystian Zimerman 
25.	W. A. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 in G Minor, K. 550 - Charles Mackerras & Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## SeptimalTritone

All 5 of Beethoven's late quartets, with the B flat major quartet with Grosse Fugue having a special place in my heart.
Beethoven symphony 6 and 9.
Mozart symphony 39 and clarinet quintet.
Mahler 4, DLvdE, 3, 6, and 9 (in that order of preference).
Schubert Rosamunde and Death and the Maiden quartets.
Brahms symphony 2.
Tchaikovsky symphony 5 and 6.
Bartok string quartet 6.
Schoenberg string quartet 2 and 3.
Stravinsky symphony of psalms.
Messiaen Des Canyons and Eclairs.


----------



## BenG

Gosh... so difficult

1. Gustav Holst: The Planets. This astonishing piece has stayed with me since childhood. 

2: Ludwig van Beethoven: symphony 9. Pure joy and ecstasy. Fantastic.

3. Claude Debussy: Claire de Lune. The most perfect piano peace ever. Full stop.

4. Sergie Rachmaninoff: Piano concerto no: 2. The most ecstatic musical climax at the end. 

5: JS Bach: Goldberg Variations. Played this at a very young age, loved it ever since. 

6: Gustav Mahler: Symphony 2. Contains the greatest high b Flat in all of choral music. 

8: Igor Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring: Just Revelutianary. One of the most intense pieces of the 20th century. 

9: Hubert Parry: I was glad. I've sung this many times. But that high note at the end gives me pure joy. 

10: Edward Elgar: Cello concerto. The only piece that has ever made me cry. Sooooo sad. 

11: Pyotr Tchaikovsky: Romeo and juliet. That recapitulation! So beautiful it hurts. 

12: Frédéric Chopin: Nocturne in C sharp minor. The ending flourishes are so beautiful. 

13: Gustav Mahler: Symphony 9. Wow. What a magical ending. 

14: Giovanni Pergolesi: Stabat Mater. Its so beautiful its hard to sing. 

15: Anton Bruckner: symphony 9. So mysterious and beautiful. 

16: Giacomo Puccini: Tosca. Singing in this was one of the most exciting experiences of my life. 

17: Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony 6. How could one man paint pictures of fields and storms in music I don't know. 

18: Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony 5. That Largo sends shivers up my spine. 

19: Shostakovich: Symphony 8: I love the second movement beyond measure. Just amazing! 

20: Felix Mendelssohn: There shall a star. My favourite Christmas song ever. So incredibly beautiful. 

21: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Requiem. I was in tears after singing this. 

22: Tchaikovsky: symphony 6. A masterpiece in sadness and orchestration. 

23: Richard Strauss: Metamorphosis: The most extreme music of grief. 

24: Elgar: Nimrod. So beautiful. So English. 

25: Debussy: Reverie. Exactly like a dream. So beautiful it hurts. 

By the way, did anyone notice I missed out 7?


----------



## AfterHours

Why not? It can be interesting to see various user's lists...

1. Symphony No. 9 in D Minor "Choral" - Ludwig van Beethoven (1824) 
2.	Symphony No. 9 in D Major - Gustav Mahler (1910) 
3.	Mass in B Minor - Johann Sebastian Bach (1749) 
4.	Symphony No. 9 in C Major "The Great" - Franz Schubert (1826) 
5.	Tristan und Isolde - Richard Wagner (1859) 
6. Fidelio - Ludwig van Beethoven (1805; revised 1806-1814) 
7. Don Giovanni - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1787) 
8. Der Ring des Nibelungen - Richard Wagner (1876) 
9.	Requiem - Guisseppe Verdi (1874) 
10.	Symphony No. 15 in A Major - Dmitri Shostakovich (1971) 
11.	String Quartet No. 15 in A Minor - Ludwig van Beethoven (1825) 
12. Symphony No. 5 in C Minor - Ludwig van Beethoven (1808) 
13. Symphony No. 4 in E Minor - Johannes Brahms (1884) 
14. String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp Minor - Ludwig van Beethoven (1826) 
15. String Quintet in C Major - Franz Schubert (1828) 
16. Glagolitic Mass - Leos Janacek (1926) [Original Manuscript Version]
17. Symphony No. 9 in E Minor "From the New World" - Antonin Dvorak (1893) 
18. Messiah - George Frideric Handel (1741) 
19. St. Matthew Passion - Johann Sebastian Bach (1727) 
20. Missa Solemnis - Ludwig van Beethoven (1823) 
21. Winterreise - Franz Schubert (1828) 
22. Symphonie Fantastique - Hector Berlioz (1830) 
22. Violin Concerto in D Major - Johannes Brahms (1878) 
24. Violin Concertos Nos. 1-4, "The Four Seasons" - Antonio Vivaldi (1723) 
25. Symphony No. 41 in C Major - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1788)


----------



## Bulldog

1. Bach - Well-Tempered Clavier
2. Bach - Art of Fugue
3. Mozart - Mass in C minor
4. Bach - Mass in B minor
5. Zemllinsky - String Quartet no. 2
6. Weber - Grand Duo Concertante for Clarinet and Piano
7. Bach - St. Matthew Passion
8. Bach - Leipzig Chorales
9. Bach - Prelude and Fugue "St. Anne"
10. Haydn - Piano Sonata no. 58
11. Beethoven - Piano Sonata no. 29 "Hammerklavier"
12. Shostakovich - Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
13. Shostakovich - Symphony no. 10
14. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
15. Bach - Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue
16. Bach - Goldberg Variations
17. Brahms - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
18. Beethoven - Diabelli Variations
19. Haydn - String Quartets, op. 20
20. Schumann - Davidsbundlertanze
21. Schumann - Kreisleriana
22. Schubert - Piano Sonata D.894
22. Schubert - Piano Sonata D. 959
23. Scriabin - Preludes, op. 11
24. Weinberg - Violin Concerto
25. Mozart - Piano Concerto no. 17
26. Bach - St. Matthew Passion
27. Handel - Messiah
28. Bach - Overture in the French Style
29. Brahms - Clarinet Quintet
30. Mozart - Requiem
31. Prokofiev - Visions Fugitive
32. Schumann - Humoreske
33. Schumann - Kinderszenen
34. Taneyev - Piano Quartet
35. Myaskovsky - Violin Concerto
36. Chopin - Preludes, op. 28
37. Chopin - Barcarolle
38. Dvorak - Piano Quintet, op. 81
39. Szymanowski - Stabat Mater
40. Mahler - Symphony no. 4
41. Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
42. Mahler - Symphony no. 2
43. Bruckner - Symphony no. 9
44. Nielsen - Symphony no. 3
45. Ravel - String Quartet
46. Zemlinsky - Lyric Symphony
47. Chausson - Symphony in B flat
48. Walton - Violin Sonata
49. Elgar - Violin Sonata
50. Bacewicz - Piano Quintet no. 1


----------



## Strange Magic

Alphabetical, by composer:
Bach: Keyboard Concerto No. 1
Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 4 
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 (Eroica)
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 (Pastoral)
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Double Concerto
Brahms:Symphony No. 2
Dvořák: Violin Concerto
Hovhaness: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Lousadzak)
Hovhaness: Violin Concerto No. 2
Martinů: Symphony No. 1
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 (Jupiter)
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 3
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini 
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter 
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto


----------



## Xisten267

These lists are great for me, as there's a lot of famous music that I've never listened to yet and I love suggestions of new musical ground to cover. I tried to make a list for me too, and spent some hours today to make not one, but four _25 favorites_ lists for the Baroque, Classical, Romantic and Modern eras of classical music respectively, plus one of Rock (sorry, couldn't resist heh ). Some critical misses in my list (Bach's _Art of Fugue_, Mozart's _Don Giovanni_, Beethoven's _Quartet No. 13_, Schubert's _Wintereisse_, Wagner's _Tannhäuser_, any Sibelius or Bruckner, and much more) are due to a lack of musical exposure in my part.

For the purpose of objectivity, I considered that Beethoven, Schubert and Weber were Classicists, that Romanticism began in 1830 with Berlioz's Fantastic Symphony, that Modernism started with Mahler and Debussy, and that the Modern era includes most classical works from the 20th and 21st centuries, plus some soundtracks. So, here it is:

*Baroque:*

01. Bach - Mass in B minor;
02. Bach - St. Matthew Passion;
03. Bach - Organ Trio Sonatas;
04. Bach - St. John Passion;
05. Bach - Passacaglia and Fugue BWV 582;
06. Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier;
07. Bach - Musical Offering;
08. Händel - Messiah;
09. Bach - Goldberg Variations;
10. Giazotto - Adagio "di Albinoni";
11. Bach - Harsichord Concertos;
12. Vivaldi - Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione;
13. Bach - Violin Concertos;
14. Bach - Prelude and Fugue BWV 548;
15. Bach - Cantata No. 198;
16. Bach - Prelude and Fugue BWV 543;
17. Bach - Cello Suites;
18. Bach - Toccata and Fugue BWV 565;
19. Bach - Fantasia and Fugue BWV 542;
20. Bach - Cantata No. 21;
21. Bach - Toccata and Fugue BWV 538;
22. Bach - Toccata and Fugue BWV 540;
23. Bach - Cantata No. 140;
24. Couperin - Office des Ténèbres;
25. Bach - Cantata No. 16.

*Classical:*

01. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 "Choral";
02. Mozart - Requiem;
03. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15;
04. Beethoven - Missa Solemnis;
05. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 14;
06. Mozart - Die Zauberflöte;
07. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral";
08. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished";
09. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 31;
10. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 21;
11. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 32;
12. Mozart - "Great" Mass;
13. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5;
14. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 12;
15. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata";
16. Schubert - String Quartet No. 14 "The Death and the Maiden";
17. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 16;
18. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 29 "Hammerklavier";
19. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 "Eroica";
20. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 "The Great";
21. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7;
22. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor";
23. Schubert - String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde";
24. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 "Prague";
25. Beethoven - Triple Concerto.

*Romantic:*

01. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde;
02. Wagner - Parsifal;
03. Wagner - Götterdämmerung;
04. Wagner - Die Walküre;
05. Wagner - Das Rheingold;
06. Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg;
07. Wagner - Lohengrin;
08. Wagner - Overture to "Tannhäuser";
09. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 "Pathétique";
10. Tchaikovsky - Sleeping Beauty;
11. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 5;
12. Berlioz - Te Deum;
13. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto;
14. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto (No. 2);
15. Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer;
16. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 3;
17. Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker;
18. Brahms - Symphony No. 2;
19. Brahms - Violin Concerto;
20. Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition;
21. Brahms - Symphony No. 1;
22. Dvorák - Symphony No. 9 "From the New World";
23. Liszt - Années de Pèlerinage;
24. Brahms - Symphony No. 3;
25. Schumann - Piano Concerto.

*Modern:*

01. Mahler - Symphony No. 9;
02. Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet;
03. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5;
04. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 7;
05. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 11 "The Year 1905";
06. Holst - The Planets;
07. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad";
08. Debussy - La Mer;
09. Stravinsky - La Sacre du Printemps;
10. Orff - Carmina Burana;
11. Gershwin - Porgy and Bess;
12. Khachaturian - Violin Concerto;
13. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5;
14. Mahler - Symphony No. 6;
15. Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras;
16. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 "Ressurection";
17. Messiaen - Turangalila Symphony;
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 3;
19. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2;
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 1 "Titan";
21. Scriabin - 12 Études, Op. 8
22. Moore - Outcast;
23. Pärt - Tabula Rasa;
24. Debussy - Nocturnes;
25. Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue.

*Rock:*

01. Yes - Tales From Topographic Oceans;
02. Queen - A Night at the Opera;
03. Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon;
04. King Crimson - Red;
05. Deep Purple - Machine Head;
06. Pink Floyd - Animals;
07. Wilson - Smile!;
08. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here;
09. Pink Floyd - Atom Heart Mother;
10. King Crimson - Starless and Bible Back;
11. Pink Floyd - Meddle;
12. Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin IV;
13. The Beatles - Abbey Road;
14. Guns 'n Roses - Appetite for Destruction;
15. Yes - Relayer;
16. King Crimson - In the Court of the Crimson King;
17. Deep Purple - Burn;
18. The Beatles - White Album;
19. King Crimson - Lizard;
20. Yes - Close to the Edge;
21. The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band;
22. Scorpions - Virgin Killer;
23. Yes - The Yes Album;
24. Yes - Going for the One;
25. The Doors - Strange Days.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus

My Favourite Pieces are...

1. Tannhauser Overture - Wagner
2. Piano Concerto 20 - Mozart
3. Der Ring des Nibelungen - Wagner 
4. Piano Concerto 21 - Mozart 
5. Oberon Overture - Weber
6. Violin Concerto - Beethoven
7. Divertimento in D major K.136 - Mozart
8. Elsa's procession to the Cathedral, Lohengrin - Wagner/Liszt
9. Prelude to act 3, Meistersingers - Wagner
10. Albumblatt in E Major - Wagner
11. Prelude to act 3, Lohengrin - Wagner 
12. Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg Overture - Wagner
13. Piano Concerto 15 - Mozart
14. Violin Concerto 3 - Mozart
15. Sinfonia Concertante - Mozart



...15 will have to do


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

A rough approximation:

Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach - St. Matthew Passion
Mahler - Symphony No. 9 
Sibelius - Symphony No. 7 
Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 

Brahms - Ein deutsches Requiem
Bach - Goldberg Variations
Schubert - Piano Quintet in A "Trout" 
Bach - Die Kunst der Fuge
Brahms - Symphony No. 4 

Stravinsky - Le Sacre du printemps 
Bach - Mass in B minor
Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 "New World" 
Fauré - Requiem 
Bach - Cello Suites

Brahms - Clarinet Quintet 
Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
Mahler - Symphony No. 6
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 13 and Große Fuge
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde 

Brahms - Symphony No. 3
Chopin - Nocturnes 
Ravel - String Quartet
Dvořák - Cello Concerto
Bach - Brandenburg Concerti


----------



## erudite

No particular order… just as they popped into my head.


Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5
Beethoven - Violin Concerto
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis
Beethoven - Piano Sonata Op. 111
Beethoven - Triple Concerto
Scriabin - Le Poème de l'extase
Sibelius - Violin Concerto
Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht 
Sibelius - Symphony No. 2
Mahler - Symphony No. 2
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
Berg - Lulu
Brahms - Symphony No. 1
Bruckner - Symphony No. 8
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 11
Mozart - Symphony No. 41
Bach - Brandenburg Concerti
Webern - Passacaglia
Marais - Pièces De Viole Du IV Livre
Strauss - Salome
Strauss - Alpensinfonie
Glass - Satyagraha
Balbastre - La Suzanne
Strauss - Vier Letzte Lieder

10 Years ago there would have been a lot more opera in there…


----------



## flamencosketches

I love reading these lists...! I will have to attempt to come up with one later.


----------



## Art Rock

In alphabetical order, my 101 faves (the ones that score 6/6 on the artrockometer).

Alwyn - Lyra Angelica
Arnold - Symphony No. 9
Bach - Cello Suites
Bach - Ich Habe Genug
Bach - St John Passion
Bach - St Matthew Passion
Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach - Toccata and Fugue
Barber - Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Bax - Cello Concerto
Bax - November Woods
Bax - Tintagel
Bax - Violin Concerto
Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Beethoven - Violin Concerto
Berg - Violin Concerto
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
Brahms - A German Requiem
Brahms - Clarinet Quintet
Brahms - Piano Quartet No. 1
Brahms - Piano Quartet No. 3
Brahms - String Quintet No. 1
Brahms - String Sextet No. 2
Brahms - Symphony No. 3
Brahms - Symphony No. 4
Brahms - Violin Concerto
Britten - War Requiem
Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
Bruckner - Symphony No. 8
Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
Chopin - Three Nocturnes, Opus 9
Chopin - Two Nocturnes, Opus 27
Debussy - Prélude à l'Après-midi d'un Faune
Dvořák - String Quartet No. 12 "American"
Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 "From the New World"
Fauré - Requiem
Finzi - Cello Concerto
Finzi - Clarinet Concerto
Franck - Violin Sonata
Górecki - Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"
Grieg - Holberg Suite
Jongen - Symphonie Concertante
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Mahler - Kindertotenlieder
Mahler - Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen
Mahler - Rückert-Lieder
Mahler - Symphony No. 1
Mahler - Symphony No. 10
Mahler - Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Mahler - Symphony No. 4
Mahler - Symphony No. 6
Mahler - Symphony No. 9
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
Moeran - Cello Concerto
Moeran - Violin Concerto
Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
Mozart - Clarinet Quintet
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21
Mozart - Requiem
Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky/Ravel - Pictures at an Exhibition
Nielsen - Clarinet Concerto
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel
Penderecki - Symphony No. 6 "Chinese Poems"
Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky
Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel - Piano Concerto
Ravel - Shéhérazade
Reich - Different Trains
Respighi - Fountains of Rome
Respighi - Pines of Rome
Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 3 "Organ symphony"
Schmidt - Symphony No. 4
Schubert - Die schöne Müllerin
Schubert - String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde"
Schubert - String Quartet No. 14 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert - String Quintet
Schubert - Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"
Schubert - Winterreise
Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 8
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 07 "Leningrad"
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
Sibelius - Symphony No. 4
Sibelius - Tapiola
Sibelius - Violin Concerto
Strauss - Don Juan
Strauss - Four Last Songs
Strauss - Metamorphosen
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Suk - Symphony No. 2 "Asrael"
Takemitsu - From Me Flows What You Call Time
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
Vasks - Cor Anglais Concerto
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 5
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
Warlock - The Curlew


----------



## Coach G

Top 25 w/favorite recordings

1. *Beethoven*: _Symphony #6 "Pastorale"_ (Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orch.)
2. *Wagner*: _Siegfried Idyl_l (Karajan/Vienna; or Solti/Vienna)
3. *Barber*: _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_ (Eleanor Stebber or Leontyne Price)
4. *Mozart*: _Clarinet Concert_ (George Szell/Cleveland w/in-house clarinet, Robert Marcellus, in-house)
5. *Mozart*: _Sinfonia Concetante_ (George Szell/Cleveland w/in-house violin & viola: Rafael Druian & Abraham Skernick)
6-7. *Mozart*: _Violin Concerto #4 & 5_ (Isaac Stern w/Alexander Schneider/English Chamber Orch. & G. Szell/Columbia SO, respectively; alternately, Bruno Walter w/Zino Francescatti )
8-13. *Mozart*: _Symphonies #35 "Haffner", 36 "Linz", 38, 39 "Prague", 40 & 41 "Jupiter"_ (Bernstein/Vienna; or Bruno Walter/Columbia SO)
14-19. *Bach*: _Brandenburg Concertos #1-6_ (Masaaki Suzuki for HIP; Ben Britten/English Chamber Orch for un-HIP)
20. *Bach*: _St. John Passion_ (Masaaki Suzuki & friends for HIP; Ben Britten/English Chamber Orch & friends for un-HIP)
21. *Brahms*: _Double Concerto_ (Eugene Ormandy w/Isaac Stern on violin & Leonard Rose on cello; Bruno Walter w/Zino Francescatti on violin & Pierre Fournier on cello)
22. *Brahms*: _Piano Concerto #2_ (Leonard Bernstein/NYPO w/Andre Watts, piano)
23. *Mahler*: _Das Lied von Der Erde_ (Leonard Bernstein/Israel Phil w/Rene Kollo & Christa Ludwig, or Karajan/Berlin w/Rene Kollo & Christa Ludwig; Josef Krips w/Fritz Wunderlich & Dietrich Fischer-Diskau in the baritone version) 
24. *Rachmaninoff*: _Vespers/All Night Vigil_ (Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir or Latvian Radio Choir)
25. *Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Russian Easter Overture_ (Ormandy)

It pains me to leave out so many of my favorite composers such as Haydn, Tchaikovsky, Shostakovich, Sibelius, Schoenberg, Stravinsky, Copland, Britten, and a galaxy of others, but there you have it.


----------



## ORigel

1. Beethoven String Quartet No. 13 with Grosse Fuge
2. Beethoven String Quartet No. 14
3. Beethoven String Quartet No. 15
4. Beethoven String Quartet No. 12
5. Bach B Minor Mass
6. Schubert String Quartet No. 15
7. Bach The Art of Fugue
8. Beethoven String Quartet No. 16
9. Schubert String Quintet
10. Handel Messiah
11. Bach The Musical Offering
12. Beethoven Symphony No. 9
13. Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 30
14. Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 32
15. Bach St. Matthew Passion
16. Bach The Well Tempered Clavier Book 2
17. Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 29
18. Bach The Goldberg Variations
19. Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 31
20. Bach The Brandenburg Concertos
21. Bach Six Cello Suites
22. Beethoven Missa Solemnis
23. Brahms A German Requiem
24. Schubert Symphony No. 9
25. Bruckner Symphony No. 8


----------



## flamencosketches

Upon some thought, I couldn't possibly make a list of favorites. My likes and interests in music are in constant flux. Ask me again in 30 years.


----------



## Simon Moon

What's with the 2 year old, return from the dead, zombie thread?

Here's my list, in no particular order:


Bartok - Concerto for strings, celesta and percussion
Bartok - Piano concerto no. 2
Samuel Barber - Piano Concerto
Alban Berg - Violin concerto
Joan Tower - Concerto for orchestra
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring
Charles Wourinen - Piano concerto
Charles Wourinen - Time's Encomium
Charles Wourinen - Symphony no 3
Elliott Carter - 3 Occasions for orchestra
Elliott Carter - String Quartet No. 3
Elliott Carter - Variations for orchestra
Elliott Carter - Piano concerto
Anton Webern - Passacaglia
Arnold Schoenberg - Five Pieces for orchestra
Arnold Schoenberg - Piano concerto, op 42
Krzysztof Penderecki - Violin Concerto No. 2: Metamorphosen
Harrison Birtwistle - Imaginary landscape
Thea Musgrave - Concerto for orchestra
Magnus Lingberg - Piano concerto no 2
Magnus Lingberg - Sculpture
György Ligeti - Violin concerto
Bruno Maderna - Quadrivium
Ernst Krenek - Static and Ecstatic 
Stefan Wolpe - Symphony
Olga Neuwirth - locus...doublure...solus


I know there are many more that may make this list, and I know there are a few that don't belong. But I like all these a great deal.


----------



## science

science said:


> I will think about it. This is only brainstorming:
> 
> - Mozart: Requiem
> - Brahms: German Requiem
> - Allegri: Miserere
> - Beethoven: Symphony #5
> - Brahms: Symphony #1
> - Mozart: Symphony #40
> - Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto #2
> - Schubert: String Quintet
> - Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
> - Dvorak: Symphony #9
> - Rebel: Les Elemens
> - Debussy: Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
> - Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
> - Brahms: Symphony #4
> - Brahms: Piano Trio #1
> - Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
> - Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4
> - Golijov: Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
> - Rachmaninov: Piano Trio Elegiac #2
> - Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
> - Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
> - Bach: Cantata 82 Ich habe genug
> - Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
> - Schubert: Piano Sonata #21
> - Chopin Piano Sonata #2 Funeral March
> 
> - Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
> - Brahms: Piano Concerto #1
> - Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
> - Brahms: Piano Quintet
> - Brahms: Cello Sonata #1
> - Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy
> - Schubert: Winterreise
> - Tchaikovsky: The Seasons
> - Rodrigo: Concierto Aranjuez
> - Liszt Piano Sonata in B minor
> - Bach: Mass in B minor
> - Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
> - Palestrina: Missa papae marcelli
> - Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
> - Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1
> - Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32
> - Beethoven: Symphony #6
> - Crumb: Black Angels
> - Bach: Goldberg Variations
> - Bach: Concerto 1060
> - Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated
> - Albeniz: Iberia
> - Albeniz: Suite Espanola
> - Elgar: Cello Concerto
> - Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
> - Schutz: The Christmas Story
> - Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
> - Haydn: String Quartet op. 76.3 Emperor
> - Mozart: String Quartet #19 Dissonance
> - Janacek: On an Overgrown Path
> - Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition


Look at me nine years ago. Hardly a medieval or Renaissance work. Almost no opera or songs. Tsk, tsk, tsk. I judge myself.


----------



## MusicSybarite

It was harder than I thought, but I consider this list kind of summarizes my strongest tastes in classical music:

1 - Alwyn: Harp Concerto 'Lyra Angelica'
2, 3 - Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 and String Quartet No. 7
4 - Brahms: String Quintet No. 2
5 - Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
6 - Dvorak: Cello Concerto
7, 8 - Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 and Glagolitic Mass
9 - Langgaard: Symphony No. 6
10 - Mahler: Symphony No. 6
11 - Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
12 - Nielsen: Symphonies 4 and 5
13 - Prokofiev: Violin sonata No. 1
14 - Puccini: Turandot
15, 16 - Ravel: Piano Concerto for the left hand, String Quartet
17, 18 - Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8 and Violin Concerto No. 1
19 - Sibelius: Symphony No. 7
20, 21 - Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra and An Alpine Symphony
22 - Taneyev: Piano Quintet
23 - Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
24 - Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasia
25 - Walton: Symphony No. 1


----------



## Agamenon

1.BACH: Saint Mathew Passion.
2.BACH: Goldberg Variations.
3.BACH: The art of the fugue.
4.Monteverdi: Selva Morale.
5.Wagner: Meistersingers.
6.Wagner: Ring des Nibelungen.
7.Wagner: Parsifal.
8.Debussy: Preludes.
9.Debussy: Images -orchestra.
10.Brahms: Symphony 4.
11.Brahms. Piano concerto #2
12.Mozart: Jupiter Symphony
13.Mozart: Piano concerto #20
14.Schubert: Quintet in C.
15.Schumann: Dichterliebe.
16.Bruckner: Symphony #9
17.Verdi: Otello.
18.Strauss: Salome.
19.Stravinsky: Rite of the spring.
20.Stravinsky: Les Noces.
21.Bartok: Quartet #5.
22.Shostakovich: Quartet #12 (and 11...)
23.Ligeti: Atmospheres.
24.Messiaen: Turangalila.
25.Beethoven: Symphony #9.

H.mentions: Tallis (Spem in Alium), Chopin (Etudes opus 25 ) and Desprez (Missa L´homme armé).


----------



## Chilham

Can't do 25, but you can have 30. Surprised there's not more renaissance and baroque.

Bach: Cello Suite
Bach: Concerto for Two Violins
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Bach: Mass
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 “Archduke”
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 “Appassionata”
Beethoven: Sonata for Cello and Piano No. 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 “Choral”
Bizet: Carmen
Bruch: Violin Concerto no. 1
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1
Dvořák: Serenade for Strings
Dvořák: String Quartet no. 12 “American”
Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 “New World”
Handel: Messiah
Korngold: Violin Concerto
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart: Symphony No. 40
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 “Jupiter”
Mussoergsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Saint-Saëns: Clarinet Sonata
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 “Death and the Maiden”
Strauss, R: Vier Letzte Lieder
Tchaikovsky: Festival Overture “1812”
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

No necessary order:

Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Double Concerto
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
Brahms: Symphony No. 2
Brahms: Symphony no. 3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2
Brahms: String Quintet No. 1
Brahms: String Quintet No. 2
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Mozart: Quintet For Piano and Winds
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto
Dvorak: String Quintet No. 3
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Humoresque No. 7
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Grieg: Elegiac Melody No. 2 "The Last Spring" (orchestral)
Grieg: Holberg Suite
Mendelssohn: Midsummer Night's Dream (complete)
Debussy: Clair de Lune
Beethoven: Triple Concerto
Schubert: Symphony No. 9 
Haydn: Symphony No. 31 "Hornsignal"
Haydn: Symphony No. 38 "Echo"
Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 "Gypsy"
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 60 
Tchaikovsky: Serenade For Strings
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1
Wagner: Tannhauser Overture


----------



## Ethereality

Chilham said:


> Surprised there's not more renaissance and baroque.


Whatever the reason, we can be thankful for that.


----------

